# New Hydraulic Line Coming Soon...



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Hydroholics.net will be coming in early 2009. This e-commerce site will offer our own designed unique line of cylinders, pumps, dumps, dump manifolds, and other parts that are not offered in today's common hydraulic market. This is a compilation of over 25 combined years of experience of us selling only those upgraded products and designs that appealed to and worked for us. 

Our focus will be more on the euro/minitruck/VIP Style end of comfort and reliability rather than in getting inches; however layitlow has been a mecca for all sorts of hydraulic vehicle genres, and we respect them all. 

Equally important, we have spent several years experiencing poor customer service from 'some' (not all) of the current/past companies and it is our goal is to change that. 

Please be patient as further details will follow...


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Here is a prototype 5-dump manifold currently working flawlessly in my daily driven 2002 civic. Allows front, back, sides, individuals, etc all off a single pump.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

lOOKS GOOD SO FAR


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

The revolution is about to begin!


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

So refreshing! 

Can't wait to see more products


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

looks pretty cool


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

damn looks pretty clean. how long can you really go without charging 2 batteries tho?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

awesome awesome!


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Nov 26 2008, 02:18 PM~12266567
> *damn looks pretty clean. how long can you really go without charging 2 batteries tho?
> *


I can go upwards of two weeks with my daily setup


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Whatch out now.........Hydro-Air in Phoenix has thoes same blocks in stock........


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 26 2008, 08:29 PM~12268796
> *Whatch out now.........Hydro-Air in Phoenix has thoes same blocks in stock........
> *


Please produce more info (if you're referring to the manifold) as I can 'guarantee' this is not the case.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

hell yeah will be looking at hydros for the wifeys cavalier on 18s 

good to see artofnoize on layitlow post up some pics of the rides :biggrin: 

?? is that white gs bagged or juiced the one on streetsource


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

sweet! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Nov 26 2008, 10:04 PM~12271157
> *?? is that white gs bagged or juiced the one on streetsource
> *


Juiced of course!  










My AON ride :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## fatheadjames (Dec 27, 2004)

Can't wait till january for this new stuff to go on sale.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

awesome, this is really want the scene needs. no more excuses for air riders excuse. the way i see it, it you truly put in the work to make it clean, reliable, comfortable people will warm back up.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 27 2008, 08:38 PM~12278136
> *awesome, this is really want the scene needs. no more excuses for air riders excuse.  the way i see it, it you truly put in the work to make it clean, reliable, comfortable people will warm back up.
> *


Very true every single company of hydraulics have the exact same things just different names.  I hope you guys come out with some good stuff and more into the future and better tech wish you guys good luck for stepping up on changing the game a little just what we need


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Looks good... Can't wait to see more


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

didnt pro hopper sell maifold kits ?

i have a homeboy who has it on a box chevy on 23's


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 28 2008, 02:45 PM~12282311
> *didnt pro hopper sell maifold kits ?
> 
> i have a homeboy who has it on a box chevy on 23's
> *


Last I heard they stopped making them :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY INTERESTED. JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. PRICE AND DESICRIPTION


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Prices and further detailed descriptions coming soon. All out parts as well as the website are currently in production with an anticipated launch date of early January.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Nov 26 2008, 09:13 AM~12263665
> *Here is a prototype 5-dump manifold currently working flawlessly in my daily driven 2002 civic.  Allows front, back, sides, individuals, etc all off a single pump.
> 
> 
> ...


Derek, are you going to sell it as a complete preconfigured hardlined unit? That would be really cool to buy it like pictured.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does this meen your still going to sell the parker accums?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, I am still selling Parker Accumulators. 

We will sell them as a pre-assembled kit like above if you wanted.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 2 2008, 02:36 PM~12313147
> *Yeah, I am still selling Parker Accumulators.
> 
> We will sell them as a pre-assembled kit like above if you wanted.
> *


OKAY PM me the price of the pre-assembled kit and I will be your first Customer... :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I'll have a complete price list in just a few weeks...

:thumbsup: BIG DIRTY


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 2 2008, 01:12 PM~12313962
> *I'll have a complete price list in just a few weeks...*


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

Kevin from RA turned me on to you guys. lots of nice stuff and bad ass installs
this one is off the hook


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Somthing tells me know one else is selling the same manifolds.... Maybe it is the fact that we did the design on them, maybe it is the fact that we had them machined, maybe it is the fact that our logo is in them? 










I don't know how to attach a PDF, or I could show you the AutoCAD version as well. It is 100% safe to say that this and many of the parts from Hydroholics are unique.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 30 2008, 12:11 PM~12560188
> *Somthing tells me know one else is selling the same manifolds.... Maybe it is the fact that we did the design on them, maybe it is the fact that we had them machined, maybe it is the fact that our logo is in them?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
do you have them in chrome? Those are nice!


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 30 2008, 11:11 AM~12560188
> *Somthing tells me know one else is selling the same manifolds.... Maybe it is the fact that we did the design on them, maybe it is the fact that we had them machined, maybe it is the fact that our logo is in them?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Who manufactures those solenoids on the manifold?

Are they the same solenoids ProHopper uses on their G-Force dumps?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

they look like deltas...
can you up grade to oil systems(ita) dumps?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looks good. hope the name doesnt scare away people tho!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:13 AM~12263665
> *Here is a prototype 5-dump manifold currently working flawlessly in my daily driven 2002 civic.  Allows front, back, sides, individuals, etc all off a single pump.
> 
> 
> ...


PM the price on that manifold when it's ready for sale.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Those are delta dump cartridges - but the real ones, not the china imitations. I would use the Italians, but the cost is too great and don't want to pass that to the customer. We also make 3 dump manifolds as well for 2pump 6dump configurations (corners/sides lift from pancake). No chrome as they are aluminum, but they polish out real easy. The cost are $325ea for a (5), and $225ea for a (3). 

The comprehensive website will be up in the coming weeks...


----------



## Chris1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

Those blocks look verry good, i like to know more about them.. :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking forward to seeing the line up!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 02:23 PM~12561732
> *looking forward to seeing the line up!
> *


X2 so far very clean


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PM SENT


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work. I like how the outside edges are radiused instead of the hard 90 degree corner most blocks have. Will you offer just the block for those that already have the dumps needed?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice cant wait to see more :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks very nice...good luck with the business


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

right on...pretty neat stuff.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Hell yeah! Those look good guys! Makes me miss my old 1/8 setup


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Nov 26 2008, 10:42 AM~12263383
> *Hydroholics.net will be coming in early 2009.  This e-commerce site will offer our own designed unique line of cylinders, pumps, dumps, dump manifolds, and other parts that are not offered in today's common hydraulic market. This is a compilation of over 25 combined years of experience of us selling only those upgraded products and designs that appealed to and worked for us.
> 
> Our focus will be more on the euro/minitruck/VIP Style end of comfort and reliability rather than in getting inches; however layitlow has been a mecca for all sorts of hydraulic vehicle genres, and we respect them all.
> ...


 :0


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Way to ring in the new year with new products. I wish your company all the best for 2009. :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Nov 26 2008, 06:13 PM~12263665
> *Here is a prototype 5-dump manifold currently working flawlessly in my daily driven 2002 civic.  Allows front, back, sides, individuals, etc all off a single pump.
> 
> 
> ...


i like what u guys doin and i respect it for shure but we in germany (and other countrys in europe) have these blocks since years n years + many other multi way blocks too 
shure they got another design, shure they look like shit but shure too that they are the best quality
think u guys have to come over some time and catch some ideas


----------



## Chris1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 31 2008, 11:27 AM~12567675
> *i like what u guys doin and i respect it for shure but we in germany (and other countrys in europe) have these blocks since years n years + many other multi way blocks too
> shure they got another design, shure they look like shit but shure too that they are the best quality
> think u guys have to come over some time and catch some ideas
> *


 :cheesy: your right weatmaster, we have them allot, but look like shit  these 
manifolds are the products i want in my trunk, they just look verry clean..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you could more than likely get these blocks from heavy equipment. but they wont be show worthy


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 31 2008, 08:47 AM~12568050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There would not be a use for a block like this one in heavy equipment. The way this block works is very specific.
Here is another porduct we will be offering that no one else really sells. 









It is laser cut and designed to mount a pump 90 degrees so the pressure and return ports are on the side. The gusset wraps around the motor and the holes allow you to get to the tank bolts. It comes fully welded and in raw metal (no paint, powder coat, or chrome...although it could be an option if we get enough requests) for $45 a piece.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

I think that a new fresh out look is what the hydraulic industry needs to bring it back to the mainstream instead of air bags and comps being to norm.There are lots of people who shy away from juice just because they have never seen a nice set up that didn't break the bank and one that rides good too.So good luck guys..


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

You couldn't have said it any better rollin...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ToTheTop


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 31 2008, 12:03 PM~12568681
> *You couldn't have said it any better rollin...
> *


man I try...I beat the drum preaching juice but most people see leaky oil ridden half ass set ups...so until people take some pride and understand how hydraulics really work, itll be a long road. but to see you guys is like a new light that might bring the "lowrider" back to all types of customs. I'll keep checkin back.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 31 2008, 11:03 AM~12568681
> *You couldn't have said it any better rollin...
> *


Still waiting for a Quote on what I need, and when is the product coming out? I got a new Build, let me know


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

PM Sent. If anyone has questions, hit us up at [email protected] The website launch will be coming in weeks...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Dec 31 2008, 10:24 AM~12568405
> *There would not be a use for a block like this one in heavy equipment. The way this block works is very specific.
> Here is another porduct we will be offering that no one else really sells.
> 
> ...


DAMN $45 A PIECE?????????????? I MEAN SO FAR YOU GUYS ARE REALLY SETTING UP SOME NICE SHIT, BUT AH $90 FOR TWO HOLDERS IS A BIT EXCESSIVE FOR SOMETHING SOMEONE COULD FAB THEMSELVES


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2009, 06:35 PM~12604815
> *DAMN $45 A PIECE??????????????  I MEAN SO FAR YOU GUYS ARE REALLY SETTING UP SOME NICE SHIT, BUT AH $90 FOR TWO HOLDERS IS A BIT EXCESSIVE FOR SOMETHING SOMEONE COULD FAB THEMSELVES
> *


Your right someone can fab those up. i figure for 45 dollars its better than my time with a plasma , grinder , and welder .. I hate grinders it will be the death of me one day :angry: . Plus if we buy the mounts it supports a GOOD company


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm....


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

S600 I built for a friend. Built in jack system and 2 pump hydro's. He may be interested in upgrading to free up trunk space.....


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2009, 06:35 PM~12604815
> *DAMN $45 A PIECE??????????????   I MEAN SO FAR YOU GUYS ARE REALLY SETTING UP SOME NICE SHIT, BUT AH $90 FOR TWO HOLDERS IS A BIT EXCESSIVE FOR SOMETHING SOMEONE COULD FAB THEMSELVES
> *


Your right, someone could fab these up themselves. How long would it take someone to do it? How long to set up a template, transfer it to metal, cut it out with a plasma (if they have one) or torch, grind it down, set it up in a fixture so that it remains perfectly vertical (in both directions), then weld it up???? How much does this amount of 1/4" cost, just in material???

$45 is a pretty darn good deal!!!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah, go to suicidedoors.com, they are a worshipped fab company by the airbag crowd, check out there prices on stuff most peole would rather by than spending time measuring, cutting,welding, grinding to near perfection. 

The hydro indistry needs more off the shelf parts like this


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12606140
> *Your right, someone could fab these up themselves. How long would it take someone to do it? How long to set up a template, transfer it to metal, cut it out with a plasma (if they have one) or torch, grind it down, set it up in a fixture so that it remains perfectly vertical (in both directions), then weld it up???? How much does this amount of 1/4" cost, just in material???
> 
> $45 is a pretty darn good deal!!!!
> *


DOGG BULLSHIT ASIDE LOOK AT THE PRICE, I MEAN $90 FOR TWO OF THOSE IS EXCESSIVE. MAYBE LIKE $30 A PIECE WOULD BE A BIT FAR, I WOULD SPEND $60 FOR THOSE. BUT FOR $90 WOULD JUST BE LIKE FUCK IT. YOU ARE TRYING TO GET YOUR SHIT OUT THERE, SO JUST THINK ABOUT SHIT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 4 2009, 07:21 PM~12605440
> *S600 I built for a friend. Built in jack system and 2 pump hydro's. He may be interested in upgrading to free up trunk space.....
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS FUCCIN SIC AS FUC- I WANNA SEE MORE PICS.



AS FAR AS THE MOUNTS GO- they are worth the $45--- but I wouldnt buy em cause I dont like my shit to look like anybody elses.

For the everyday joe that dont give a fuc-- they are worth it-- jus like one homie says- plasma time- grind and clean up time- and then weldin-- fuc it- spend the 45 on em- IF YOU WANT THE SAME SHIT AS EVERYBODY ELSE...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 4 2009, 08:33 PM~12606379
> *THIS IS FUCCIN SIC AS FUC- I WANNA SEE MORE PICS.
> AS FAR AS THE MOUNTS GO- they are worth the $45--- but I wouldnt buy em cause I dont like my shit to look like anybody elses.
> 
> ...


I agree with you , We build our own mounts at our shop, but the backyard installer may not have all the resources to build mounts .. hurry with the website i would like to see all your products


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2009, 08:51 PM~12606634
> *I agree with you , We build our own mounts at our shop, but the backyard installer may not have all the resources to build mounts .. hurry with the website i would like to see all your products
> *


:twak:
Some back yard installers can fab better than most shops,plus most shops (if not all)use to be back yard shops.... :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 4 2009, 09:01 PM~12606755
> *:twak:
> Some back yard installers can fab better than most shops,plus most shops (if not all)use to be back yard shops....  :biggrin:
> *


ok we all know there are an amount of backyard installers that do not have the tools to do this .


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, I appreciate the feedback for sure. 
Sounds like Big Dirty thinks $45 is too much, and all the others seem to think it is a fair price. We will also be making more types of mounts and other bracketry to ease the installation process.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

teh time it would take to fab up those brackets is worth it ...unless you have nothing else to do. Anything that can speed up and make the install look good is helpfull to me. If you figure shop time at (lets say just for arguement sake)$50. an hr. those brackets cost less than you making them.IMO...besides Dirty you know you want that shit..LOL. Rich


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12606909
> *ok we all know there are an amount of backyard installers  that do not have the tools to do this .
> *


what the fuck is you talking about uso?Who do you know that installs hydraulics that dont have a welder,chop saw and a grinder/measuring tape/drill with drill bits... :biggrin: .......pendejo.......... :biggrin: ..........and dont wink at me...... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Price is ok for that bracket......No complaints over here......


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 5 2009, 09:07 AM~12609942
> *what the fuck is you talking about uso?Who do you know that installs hydraulics that dont have a welder,chop saw and a grinder/measuring tape/drill with drill bits... :biggrin: .......pendejo.......... :biggrin: ..........and dont wink at me...... :biggrin:
> *


I have seen some garbage on the road and have done many repairs also..Just cause they have the tools dont mean they know how to use them .thats all i am saying .Not talking shit to anyone


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 5 2009, 09:18 AM~12610015
> *I have seen some garbage on the road and have done many repairs also..Just cause they have the tools dont mean they know how to use them .thats all i am saying .Not talking shit to anyone
> *


I know what your saying.............


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 AM~12609628
> *teh time it would take to fab up those brackets is worth it ...unless you have nothing else to do. Anything that can speed up and make the install look good is helpfull to me. If you figure shop time at (lets say just for arguement sake)$50. an hr.  those brackets cost less than you making them.IMO...besides Dirty you know you want that shit..LOL. Rich
> *


YEAH I WANT THAT SHIT FOR SURE, BUT NOT AT BASICALLY $100 SHIT I CAN MAKE MY OWN MOUNTS MYSELF FOR $100. BUT EASE OF FABRICATION. THAT IS NOT MORE THEN $20 IN MATERIAL AND 6 BEADS. FOR $90 I THINK THAT IS A BIT MUCH. LIKE I SAID $60 TO 75 AND THEY ARE BOUGHT FOR SURE, CAUSE THAT WOULD MAKE MOUNTING A WHAMMY EVEN EASIER


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see more info and prices. I've just convinced a friend to switch from air to juice after showing him some AON rides so this is right on time.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 5 2009, 08:28 AM~12610072
> *Can't wait to see more info and prices. I've just convinced a friend to switch from air to juice after showing him some AON rides so this is right on time.
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 4 2009, 08:21 PM~12605440
> *S600 I built for a friend. Built in jack system and 2 pump hydro's. He may be interested in upgrading to free up trunk space.....
> 
> 
> ...


That jack system is some real slick stuff. Any more pics of the install/setup?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Nov 27 2008, 12:59 AM~12272395
> *Juiced of course!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT LOOKS LIKE AIR BAGS BUT IT AINT LOL IT HYDRO'S LOOKS GOOD IM TIRED OF PEOPLE GOING AIR BAGS AND SHIT LIKE THAT NOW AIR BAG PEOPLE COULD SEE WHAT YOU GUYS COULD DO THEY MIGHT CHANGE THERE MIND AND SWITCH OVER TO HYDROS LOOKS GOOD THOUGH  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

why does it look like air bags?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 5 2009, 02:34 PM~12613113
> *why does it look like air bags?
> *


Because people stereotype anything other than lowriders as being bagged.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 AM~12610072
> *Can't wait to see more info and prices. I've just convinced a friend to switch from air to juice after showing him some AON rides so this is right on time.
> *


The cars from that club alone have made a huge impact in the custom vehicle scene. I think once the CL came out with that crazy ass setup I noticed more and more people using juice.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 5 2009, 03:34 PM~12613113
> *why does it look like air bags?
> *


BECAUSE THE WAY IT SITS LOW


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Air bags dont sit low on cars like these. Thats why we run hydros. Not to mention the fact that they ride better, are more reliable, easier to work on/ with, and no annoying compressors running all the time.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 6 2009, 12:49 PM~12621120
> * more reliable, easier to work on/ with, and no annoying compressors running all the time.
> *


CHURCH.....


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

preachin....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 5 2009, 05:37 PM~12614218
> *BECAUSE THE WAY IT SITS LOW
> *


wow,so cars with juice dont sit low? :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 6 2009, 09:49 AM~12621120
> *Air bags dont sit low on cars like these. Thats why we run hydros. Not to mention the fact that they ride better, are more reliable, easier to work on/ with, and no annoying compressors running all the time.
> *


thats true preach it brother when your new shit comes out ill go down there and buy some of your stuff looks good


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 AM~12621907
> *wow,so cars with juice dont sit low? :uh:
> *


now a days yeah hydros are more of hopping than laying low but there are some lowriders sitting low on hydros


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HERE IS MY POP'S IMPALA SITTING LOW ON HYDRAULICS BUT IT BOUNCES ALOT WHEN WE TRY TO DRIVE IT REAL LOW CAN YOU HELP ME HYDROLICS HERE IS A PICTURE







AND THE TRUNK OF THE HYDRAULICS


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Things i hate the most about juice........ Maintenance....changing seals, charging batteries, burning motors, soleniods..... LEAKS.... that nasty puddle on my expensive driveway, sitting on the switchbox, overlocking and blowing hoses...

Airbags..... put key in ignition.... start... hit switch and drive away.....


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 6 2009, 05:10 PM~12625548
> *Things i hate the most about juice........  Maintenance....changing seals, charging batteries, burning motors, soleniods..... LEAKS.... that nasty puddle on my expensive driveway,  sitting on the switchbox, overlocking and blowing hoses...
> 
> Airbags.....  put key in ignition.... start... hit switch  and drive away.....
> *


For the last two years, I have had absolutely zero issues with my daily driven setup. I have made many interstate trips without a single hiccup.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You can solve all of the above , well except for sitting on the switchbox (which alot of people with bags have also), with a good quality setup that is installed properly. 
I have never blown a solenoid, overlocked it enough to blow a hose, or burnt a motor. You can solve the charging batteries thing with a street charger. You can avoid changing seals as much by running oil filters, or changing the oil in the pumps every once in a while (which, with a syphon, is a lot quicker and easier than changing seals). Doing this will keep you changing seals about once every 6 months to a year on a daily driver.

Air bags... put key in ignition... start... hit switch... listen to annoying compressor... hit switch again in 15 minutes because one corner is dropping... listen to compressor again... repeat cycle until destination... get out of vehicle... try to figure out which fitting is causing the corner to fall... fix one... realize it is still falling because you can't tell where the leak is coming from... should I keep going with this???LOL

Can you tell I am bored? I don't mean to "bag" on bags, I just prefer juice.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys have converted me .I am ordering my kit here in the next couple days 2/6 setup . I just need to figure out what voltage to run :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Awesome man! I like 36V...I like to go up an inch or two rather than a foot with one switch tap :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

36v is what it will be . I will pick up a couple Optimas and a golf cart charger :biggrin: .Whats the best color optima to run ??


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Justin, 

If you're using Optimas then I'd just go with yellow tops. Can't wait to see the install! I'll be a little jealous if you get your 2-6 installed in your El Camino before I get mine installed in my Armada.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jan 5 2009, 04:58 PM~12613863
> *The cars from that club alone have made a huge impact in the custom vehicle scene. I think once the CL came out with that crazy ass setup I noticed more and more people using juice.
> *



Thanks for the compliment  Hard to believe that I first installed the hydraulics in that car 7 years ago and it's still going stong today.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:41 PM~12627220
> *Justin,
> 
> If you're using Optimas then I'd just go with yellow tops.  Can't wait to see the install!  I'll be a little jealous if you get your 2-6 installed in your El Camino before I get mine installed in my Armada.
> *


We already have it planned out .I will hopefully be placing that order in a couple days ..I cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 6 2009, 08:10 PM~12625548
> *Things i hate the most about juice........  Maintenance....changing seals, charging batteries, burning motors, soleniods..... LEAKS.... that nasty puddle on my expensive driveway,  sitting on the switchbox, overlocking and blowing hoses...
> 
> Airbags.....  put key in ignition.... start... hit switch  and drive away.....
> *


YEAH THEN YOU GOTTA HEAR THAT STUPPD ASS FUCKING COMPRESSOR GOING OFF FOR 3 MINUTES WHILE YOUR TANK REFILLS...... :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :twak:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Go Blue tops, yellows will work but they make a blue top starting battery that also has deep cycle capability. They have higher cranking amps. So they will have better response and still last a long time inbetween charges. Go to optimabatteries.com and look at the specs. If you can't find a better deal, sams club has the blue tops for $165 + a core charge of $10 I think. The yellows are actually more $$ at sams club also, so another + for the blue tops.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 6 2009, 07:10 PM~12626125
> *You can solve all of the above , well except for sitting on the switchbox (which alot of people with bags have also), with a good quality setup that is installed properly.
> I have never blown a solenoid, overlocked it enough to blow a hose, or burnt a motor. You can solve the charging batteries thing with a street charger. You can avoid changing seals as much by running oil filters, or changing the oil in the pumps every once in a while (which, with a syphon, is a lot quicker and easier than changing seals). Doing this will keep you changing seals about once every 6 months to a  year on a daily driver.
> 
> ...


TRUE I NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH MY HYDRAULICS MAYBE A COUPLE OF OIL LEAKS BUT THATS IT I HATE HOW BAGS SOUND AND I HATE TO HEAR THE COMPRESSOR GO OFF I LOVE HAVING JUICE ON MY RIDE HAD THE HYDRAULICS FOR 5 YEARS AND NEVER HAD ANY PROMBLEMS


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I HAD Juice on my Daily Hoe for quite a few of years....


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt..


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I'll have more pics for you guys in about a week.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 11 2009, 11:06 AM~12669645
> *I'll have more pics for you guys in about a week.
> *


Any pics of the mazda rear cylinders ?? I might try that on the el camino to keep the cylinders under the floor .I dont like holes in the floor :biggrin:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Here you go...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 11 2009, 11:42 AM~12669814
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir . That is BadAss !!!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

does the cylinder sit inside a piece of pipe or is the bung welded right to the cylinder itself?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 12:15 PM~12669696
> *Any pics of the mazda rear cylinders ?? I might try that on the el camino to keep the cylinders under the floor .I dont like holes in the floor :biggrin:
> *



I'm not familiar with elcos,but theres a few good ways to do that on most trucks, its a great idea and gets alot of questions. the good kind. not many people have seen dropped trucks with the bed untouched


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

that cylinder setup is pimp :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 11 2009, 09:52 PM~12675435
> *that cylinder setup is pimp :0
> *


I found more pics of the cylinder setup 
http://www.streetsource.com/ViewOwnerProfi...ProfileID=50111


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I never knew doing my cylinders like that would get so much attention.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 11 2009, 10:19 PM~12675915
> *I never knew doing my cylinders like that would get so much attention.
> *


Good work should get good attention :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

If you just cant get enough...lol....

http://mazdabscene.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=14369


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12669814
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, SEND ME YOUR PHONE NUMBER DOGG, I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 12 2009, 09:21 AM~12678655
> *If you just cant get enough...lol....
> 
> http://mazdabscene.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=14369
> *


Nice pics of the build up real nice work !!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

your a damn genious.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 11 2009, 02:42 PM~12669814
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

PM me a price for those rear cylinders , thats the perfect solution to my Regamino build!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 17 2009, 09:01 PM~12735216
> *PM me a price for those rear cylinders , thats the perfect solution to my Regamino build!
> *


an can i get them in chrome?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

They aren't cylinders, they are just sleeves...with threaded outer bodies and the sleeve that threads over so the height can be adjusted. More pics this week!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dude, i have no idea why i couldnt find this topic. it was driving me crazy!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12735750
> *They aren't cylinders, they are just sleeves...with threaded outer bodies and the sleeve that threads over so the height can be adjusted.  More pics this week!
> *


im lost then :angry:


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Our cylinders are nickle cadmium plated, triple sealed, (top being a polypack, bottom two o-rings) with a heat treated polished chromoly shaft. What makes them truly unique is our outer bodies are threaded (see crappy picture below) and we also sell outer sleeves which thread onto the cylinders. This will allow you to weld to the sleeve rather than the cylinder (as shown on the Mazda above) to create cool mounts. In the next few months we will actually sell the mounts shown on the mazda, but for now all we have is the threaded bodies. Hope that answers your questions.

If you have any further questions feel free to email us at [email protected]


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

mad sick ...I think you guys will do VERY WELL.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

oh ok i gotcha now, u got an idea what the setups gonna run me? cylinder & mount.an how big of a cylinder are you gonna be able to use with the new mount?im hopin atleast a 12" or 14"

put me on the list for the mount as soon as u have them out


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 18 2009, 07:19 PM~12743069
> *oh ok i gotcha now, u got an idea what the setups gonna run me? cylinder & mount.an how big of a cylinder are you gonna be able to use with the new mount?im hopin atleast a 12" or 14"
> 
> put me on the list for the mount as soon as u have them out
> *


What are you going to run the cylinders on ??


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 10:27 PM~12743137
> *What are you going to run the cylinders on ??
> *


87 elcamino, not tryin to hop itll be just show


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 18 2009, 07:19 PM~12743069
> *oh ok i gotcha now, u got an idea what the setups gonna run me? cylinder & mount.an how big of a cylinder are you gonna be able to use with the new mount?im hopin atleast a 12" or 14"
> 
> put me on the list for the mount as soon as u have them out
> *



Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you a price list. The largest cylinders we make right now are 12's which we should have in stock this week. 

I have a customer getting ready to do an install on an el camino as soon as our products are in....I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 18 2009, 07:45 PM~12743306
> *87 elcamino, not tryin to hop itll be just show
> *


WWW.lowboymotorsports.Com will be doing the install on my 86 el camino , hopefully we will be doing that real soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 18 2009, 10:14 PM~12743572
> *Shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll get you a price list.  The largest cylinders we make right now are 12's which we should have in stock this week.
> 
> I have a customer getting ready to do an install on an el camino as soon as our products are in....I'll keep you posted.
> *


Here's your price list. Any questions, feel free to hit me up at [email protected] 

Pumps 
Complete 315.00

Dumps 
Dump Single 47.00
Dump Block 23.00
Dump Coil 14.00
Dump Stem 20.00

Manifolds 
5 Dump 325.00
3 Dump 225.00

Cylinders 
6" 105.00
8" 115.00
10" 125.00
12" 135.00

Accumulators 
Parker Accums 90.00
Fitting Adapter 5.00

Misc Suspen. 
Thread Sleeves 39.00
Poweballs /Pair 75.00
Mini Cups 
Donuts 
Heims / Pair 25.00

Switches 
3 Prong 5.00
6 Prong 10.00
12 Prong 18.00
Extensions 6.95

Misc. Electrical 
9 wire cord (ft) 2.00
Solenoid 8.00
Ground Clamp 18.00

Promotional 
Stickers 8.5" 2.50
Kits W/ Accums W/O Accums
2 Pump 4 Dump 1,899.00 1,550.00
2 Pump 6 Dump Manifolds 1,999.00 1,650.00
1 Pump 3 Dump Manifold 
1 Pump 5 Dump Manifold 1,559.00 1,199.00
4 Pump 4 Dump 2,638.00 2,289.00

Fittings 
Check Valve 30.00 
Flow Control Valve 34.00 
3/8 Straights (m,m) 1.75 
3/8 Coupler (f,f) 1.75 
Straight Bulkhead 5.25 
Elbow Bulkhead 5.50 
Straight 3/8 Swivel 2.75 
Elbow 3/8 Swivel 3.75 
3/8 Tee (m,m,m) 7.25 
3/8 Tee (f,f,f) 5.25 
3/8 to #6 Straight 1.75 
3/8 to #6 Elbow 3.75 
3/8 45 (m,f) 5.00 
3/8 90 (m,f) 4.00 
3/8 Elbow (m,m) 3.25 
3/8 Cap (hex) 0.75 
3/8 Cap (plug) 0.75 
#6 Tee 3.50 
Accumulator Tee 5.75 
Return Tee 5.75 

Hoses 
15 ft 42.00 
4 ft 22.50 
3 ft 19.00 
2 ft 15.50 
1 ft 12.00 

Misc 
Gauge Kit 30.00 
Oil Filter Kit 30.00 
Hardline Tube Nuts 0.85 
Hardline Sleeves 0.60 
Hardline Per Foot 6.00


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST SO I KNOW.....WHO GETS THE MONEY!!!!! Hahahahaha I am going to be ordering somethings pretty soon


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] thats there paypal acount


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

The only error on that list are that the heims are 25ea (not pair). Also that hardline offered is .035, we do offer .049 for a dollar more per ft. 

And who gets the money? Paypal does! [email protected]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 18 2009, 10:51 PM~12743981
> *The only error on that list are that the heims are 25ea (not pair).  Also that hardline offered is .035, we do offer .049 for a dollar more per ft.
> 
> And who gets the money?  Paypal does!  [email protected]
> *


WAS JUST TRYING TO HELP


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I looked at the posted link , and ( I feel its gonna have problems). Cylinders work best when they are as straight up and down as possible. I know that's always not the case,
but now since the pivot point is on the side of the casing, it is pushing off the side and not the center ,look at the picture, visualise where the pressure point is now , the casing want to swivel down but cant.
No matter that there is a Hymie jount on the shaft, now your stress point is on the shaft and bushing. And at that angle a accumulator wont work as well as it should, and will add to the off set stress cause of the shaft trying to go in and out.

I remember the cylinders done simulator on bed dancers, and would get sloppy and grind the shaft and inter casing. the pivot point has to be at the end where the fitting is , and just make it a side port.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 09:00 PM~12744110
> *I looked at the posted link , and ( I feel its gonna have problems). Cylinders work best when they are as straight up and down as possible. I know that's always not the case,
> but  now since the pivot point is on the side of the casing, it is pushing off the side and not the center ,look at the picture, visualise where the pressure point is now , the casing want to swivel down but cant.
> No matter that there is a Hymie jount on the shaft, now your stress point is on the shaft and bushing. And at that angle a accumulator wont work as well as it should, and will add to the off set stress cause of the shaft trying to go in and out.
> ...



We have installed cylinders horizontal on a isuzu truck and it rides awesome , pics can be seen at www.lowboymotorsports.com under the gallery (voodoo isuzu) It has an independant rearend on a bell crank setup..I think its a great idea to eliminate holes in the bed


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The truck goes up and down just fine. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

It will work, but with an off set pivot , its gonna add wear to the cylinders. Just like having a cup on a spring with a ovaled out hole or bent donuts. Its tears up the cylinders by the shaft pushing at an angle.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 18 2009, 09:16 PM~12744326
> *The truck goes up and down just fine. Thanks for your concern though.
> *


Are you going to have the truck out at AON show ??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 11:07 PM~12744197
> *We have installed cylinders horizontal on a isuzu truck and it rides awesome , pics can be seen at www.lowboymotorsports.com under the gallery (voodoo isuzu) It has an independant rearend on a bell crank setup..I think its a great idea to eliminate holes in the bed
> *


THE REASON THAT I AM GOING TO DO THIS ON MY BOMB. I DO NOT WANT ANY ADDITIONAL HOLES IN THE TRUNK OF MY BOMB


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 09:16 PM~12744335
> *It will work, but with an off set pivot , its gonna add wear to the cylinders.  Just like having a cup on a spring with a ovaled out hole or bent donuts.  Its tears up the cylinders by the shaft pushing at an angle.
> *



Consider this... every other cylinder out there in the hydraulic (auto related) world doesn't even have the second pivot point like mine does. There is 0 (zero) binding with the setup like this. If it was on the angle like that and only had the one pivot, yes, it would bind. With both pivots it doesn't bind one bit. The front of the truck is setup with the same concept in mind. I am suprised no one has said anything about the front end.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 09:17 PM~12744338
> *Are you going to have the truck out at AON show ??
> *



YES!!!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool cant wait to see the truck


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 18 2009, 09:23 PM~12744435
> *Consider this... every other cylinder out there in the hydraulic (auto related) world doesn't even have the second pivot point like mine does. There is 0 (zero) binding with the setup like this. If it was on the angle like that and only had the one pivot, yes, it would bind. With both pivots it doesn't bind one bit. The front of the truck is setup with the same concept in mind. I am suprised no one has said anything about the front end.
> *



I didn't say bind , I said grind, your cylinder isn't going horizontal or vertical, its at an angle with an offset of pressure. There is a difference. Give it time.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Edmunds, please PM me so we can further disscuss as this is getting off topic. 

Thanks!


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 09:33 PM~12744560
> *I didn't say bind , I said grind, your cylinder isn't going horizontal or vertical, its at an angle with an offset of pressure. There is a difference.  Give it time.
> *


I understand where you're coming from. However, we juiced a suburban (with a wall of 15" subs in the back) about 8 years ago with a similar setup. It worked perfectly on Pro Hopper competition cylinders and accumulators for about 5 years. I'm confident a well build cylinder can take the slight abuse of a less-than-optimum angle. I will agree with you though...it is always best of keep the cylinder as perpendicular to the lifting object as possible.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

What brand & size pump heads do your pumps come with?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

#9 Rockfords...with tapped ports to accept an oil pickup(s) for assorted mounting configurations.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 19 2009, 12:33 AM~12744560
> *I didn't say bind , I said grind, your cylinder isn't going horizontal or vertical, its at an angle with an offset of pressure. There is a difference.  Give it time.
> *


I'll toss in my .02. I wouldn't lift a dumptruck or hop on angled cylinders , but a shock works optimally on a 20 degree angle. so I understand the ware and tear issue but with the slight angle and the mounting spot it seems like it'll be ok.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

you guys gonna set up a booth at the art of noize show?


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 19 2009, 11:18 AM~12748745
> *you guys gonna set up a booth at the art of noize show?
> *



We'll be there with a booth... Hydroholics is actually the main title sponsor of the show this year. I have to run the show, but Derek will be working the booth. We should have all of our available products on display for everyone to check out first hand.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

sweet, i didnt know if you guys would be too buisy with the show or not. i love how this line is getting all the mini truckers to think. its funny how little the air ride guys know about hydraulics but they will be so quick to talk shit, ignorance is bliss


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 19 2009, 12:29 PM~12748840
> *sweet, i didnt know if you guys would be too buisy with the show or not.  i love how this line is getting all the mini truckers to think. its funny how little the air ride guys know about hydraulics but they will be so quick to talk shit, ignorance is bliss
> *



I couldn't agree more. Body drops are getting lower and wheels are getting bigger - have fun trying to get that lift you need on airbags!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jan 12 2009, 11:21 AM~12678655
> *If you just cant get enough...lol....
> 
> http://mazdabscene.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=14369
> *


HEY HERE IS MY FRONT END, THIS IS WHAT I WAS TELLING YOU ABOUT THE FRONT END AND THE SHOCK THAT IS MOUNTED. IS THERE SOMETHING WE CAN DO WITH THIS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE GOES THE REAR END


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ANY HELP ON WHAT I CAN DO WOULD BE HELPFUL


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

How is your front/rear held up? Coils, leafs? Shoot me a PM with some of those answers and we'll get your setup figured out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 19 2009, 08:51 PM~12752594
> *How is your front/rear held up?  Coils, leafs?  Shoot me a PM with some of those answers and we'll get your setup figured out.
> *



it looks like its got leafs in the back... is that a hyme joint instead of a ball joint on the upper controll arm? damn old skool...


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 19 2009, 02:29 PM~12748840
> *. its funny how little the air ride guys know about hydraulics but they will be so quick to talk shit, ignorance is bliss
> *


This is So true. air bagged guys dont realize that without hydraulics and lowriders none of the minitruckin(adjustable suspensions) would have happened....02


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks good!!

Simple too!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 19 2009, 11:29 AM~12748840
> *sweet, i didnt know if you guys would be too buisy with the show or not.  i love how this line is getting all the mini truckers to think. its funny how little the air ride guys know about hydraulics but they will be so quick to talk shit, ignorance is bliss
> *


I LOVE AIR AND JUICE- and this statement uyou made actualy works both ways


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

So with the two batteries are you running a relay with an on/off power switch?
I thought about that while looking at the set up. A powered relay would minimize a heat up and lower the risks of a possible fire. Coming to this conclusion because the old school quick disconnects seem to be a hazard because people leave them running all day. I would also take a guess that a switch would save your batteries. 

I also had an idea about saving/minimizing batteries. What about a second alternator?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jan 23 2009, 09:01 PM~12798289
> *So with the two batteries are you running a relay with an on/off power switch?
> I thought about that while looking at the set up. A powered relay would minimize a heat up and lower the risks of a possible fire. Coming to this conclusion because the old school quick disconnects seem to be a hazard because people leave them running all day. I would also take a guess that a switch would save your batteries.
> 
> ...


I have a quick disconnect and it's always pulled when I am not in the car. I don't see why it's so difficult to remember to not keep it connected while not in use.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Its not that its difficult to remember, but I was given this idea because I work in garbage trucks and dump trucks all day. In order for the trucks lift to work you have to flick a switch. So, my thinking is why not have a relay going up front to a switch instead of having another disconnect under the seat. Just an idea... have an extra switch that would be there acting like the on/off.

The idea with an alternator, I have actually seen a car with two in it. One ran to the back to power the batts and one for the engine. The car never had to have a battery charger hooked up.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

With running just 24V the motors nor the wiring heat up to the point to where a fire is a risk.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 24 2009, 01:29 AM~12799015
> *I have a quick disconnect and it's always pulled when I am not in the car. I don't see why it's so difficult to remember to not keep it connected while not in use.
> *


 :werd: 

That is my biggest no no. Leaving any car with juice plugged in while your not in it is just asking for trouble. Even a switch stuck in the dump position can lead to a fire. It's not always the pump motor that causes a fire.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2009, 11:05 AM~12800904
> *:werd:
> 
> That is my biggest no no. Leaving any car with juice pluged in while your not in it is just asking for trouble. Even a switch stuck in the dump position can lead to a fire. It's not always the pump motor that causes a fire.
> *


I WOULD THINK THAT BEFORE YOU GOT OUT YOUR CAR YOU WOULD KNOW IF YOU HAD A STUCK DUMP, WELL MAYBE A NOVICE.


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 23 2009, 12:38 AM~12788906
> *I LOVE AIR AND JUICE- and this statement uyou made actualy works both ways
> *


 ok if someone doesnt know how air works then they really have no business having anything with adjustable suspention, sorry had to say it.


i have also been wondering about a relay of some sort to take place of a ground clamp, seems like something would be out to take care of this


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 24 2009, 02:09 PM~12802056
> *I WOULD THINK THAT BEFORE YOU GOT OUT YOUR CAR YOU WOULD KNOW IF YOU HAD A STUCK DUMP, WELL MAYBE A NOVICE.
> *


Well if you were to lay your car out before you got out of it nothing would seem out of place if the dump was still open. The risk is not worth it, just unplug and be safe.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 24 2009, 01:53 PM~12802813
> *ok if someone doesnt know how air works then they really have no business having anything with adjustable suspention, sorry had to say it.
> i have also been wondering about a relay of some sort to take place of a ground clamp, seems like something would be out to take care of this
> *




I know alot of guys that think because they know juice they can do AIR-- and there is more to air then jus slappin some bags in a spot runnin some lines and callin it done. SURE- air is pretty simple-- but there is alot you can learn to know more about than jus the BASIC INSTALL

OH YA- and FUC BOLT In AIR SHIT before you come bac with some KIT shit



and shit--- I think if there is anybody that doesnt need to have anything to do with adjustable susensions -- its the person that can even spell it :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 05:39 PM~12803496
> *I know alot of guys that think because they know juice they can do AIR-- and there is more to air then jus slappin some bags in a spot runnin some lines and callin it done.  SURE- air is pretty simple-- but there is alot you can learn to know more about than jus the BASIC INSTALL
> 
> OH YA- and FUC BOLT In AIR SHIT before you come bac with some KIT shit
> ...



hey now dont get all bent out of shape, its not my fault air isnt my thing. as of right now i have a truck that is bagged and it fuckin sucks, i thought it would be a good idea so i could still tow with it and i have only towed one thing with the air. air is cool if your into things bein very basic and lame, i guess once you own something with juice you dont want to go back to air, or if you do you really start to remember why air is so gay. i have owned a handfull of stuff on air and a couple of rides with juice and im done with air unless its on a dually. and not many things are bolt on for air, yeah mabey a caprice but it will not lay low in the rear(about 1" from the frame) i think i know a little more about suspentions than you think. ok im dont with you.

you know what they say, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink. 

and yes i know my spelling sucks but that doesnt change the fact that air is very basic, yes you can set it up different with bag placement and such but its just air tanks and some valves and if someone gets confused with that they are retarded.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 24 2009, 03:55 PM~12803572
> *hey now dont get all bent out of shape, its not my fault air isnt my thing.  as of right now i have a truck that is bagged and it fuckin sucks, i thought it would be a good idea so i could still tow with it and i have only towed one thing with the air.   air is cool  if your into things bein very basic and lame, i guess once you own something with juice you dont want to go back to air, or if you do you really start to remember why air is so gay.  i have owned a handfull of stuff on air and a couple of rides with juice and im done with air unless its on a dually.   and not many things are bolt on for air, yeah mabey a caprice but it will not lay low in the rear(about 1" from the frame)    i think i know a little more about suspentions than you think.  ok im dont with you.
> 
> you know what they say, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink.
> ...


whos bent out of shape-- are you kiddin me- Im laughin bout this whole thing- and have been since I replied to your first post. ALL I SAID TO BEGIN WITH IS IT GOES BOTH WAYS..
and as far as alot of AIR NOT BEIN BOLT IN-- are you kiddin me--you can build a S-10 to lay out on 22s with all bolt in bullshit- most the guys that do juice and jus fuc with air to pay bills buy bolt in BULLSHIT-- and bolt in people arent USUALY the people concerned with it LAYIN OUT.

and if you say a caprice can have bolt in stuff- then you jus said cadillac montes cutlass regal and impala as well- cause they all have the same set up.

as far as bags bein gay-- well if you are tryin to compare a BASIC AIR BAG SET UP to a BASIC HYDRO SET UP- it would feel that way- cause 72 volts is alot more drastic than 200psi.

as far as you sayin air jus consist of tanks valves-- thats like sayin HYDROS jus consist of batteries and pumps.. You may not like air- but if you wanna speak on it- you gotta alot more learnin to do than you think.

as far as a caprice layin 1in from the frame-- what wheels were on that- o wiat let me guess- the wheels size doesnt change anything huh :uh: 

I do air and juice-- all day everyday-- I got knowledge on em both- and love em both-- you jus gotta know when to do what.

and as far as you bein done with me-- you were done as soon as you started talkin BS bout stuff you dont understand


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

There are many bagged rides that get my fullest respect, but as with hydraulics, there are many that don't. Innovative products and design ingenuity will make any install (bags or hydraulics) stand out amoungst the rest. HYDROHOLICS is here for those with a juice passion. 


























How about we keep this post on topic?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL DOING BIG THINGS, GOTTA WORK OUT SOME THINGS WITH TREFIVE ABOUT MY SET UP.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 24 2009, 09:24 PM~12805826
> *YALL DOING BIG THINGS, GOTTA WORK OUT SOME THINGS WITH TREFIVE ABOUT MY SET UP.
> *



Thanks buddy...I appreciate your support.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Man those cylinders and pumps are CLEAN!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2009, 09:05 AM~12800904
> *It's not always the pump motor that causes a fire.
> *


Word. People forget that everything that has to move this fast can cause heat. 
My idea is that fires would most likely start from hot batteries, poor connections, or anything there electric meets ridiculous heat. 

Put it this way, I did some more looking at how the system works on the dump truck (no one does installs up where I live so I gotta work with what I got) anyways, the whole idea I had with an extra switch basically works as your disconnect under the seat... only difference: an extra switch (on/off).

This means that even when you're on the road not using the dros you can switch it off, this minimizes heat-ups entirely and again saves on battery use. Just a thought.

Sorry about the questions.
Anyways, how are the two bats able to stand a charge for two weeks?
BTW, nice looking gear!


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jan 24 2009, 10:57 PM~12806891
> *Word. People forget that everything that has to move this fast can cause heat.
> My idea is that fires would most likely start from hot batteries, poor connections, or anything there electric meets ridiculous heat.
> 
> ...


Well, the only thing I would say is that a quick disconnect would seem more reliable to me. The reason being is the same reason why one gets a disconnect in the first place. Just z a switch might stick, I can also imagine this "disconnect" switch would also be susceptible to sticking as well. It just seems to me the welder disconnect cannot malfunction the way a switch could.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see more products!

I'm really liking those cylinders.

Do your pump blocks and cylinders come with 3/8" ports?


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jan 25 2009, 06:23 AM~12807697
> *Can't wait to see more products!
> 
> I'm really liking those cylinders.
> ...



Lee, everything we offer is 3/8. Reason being, our product line is geared more towards reliability and asthetics than hopping. I may be more anal the most, but I never liked having a 3/8 return fitting and 1/2 press fitting on top of the pump since the 1/2" sticks up higher (especially noticable when it's hardlined). Furthermore, when you run 3/8 line, slow downs, fittings, not to mention restrictive dumps stems...what's really the point of a 1/2 press fitting on the pump?

Thanks for the props on the cylinders...we're excited about those too.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Wow, I knew it would be nice but not that nice! Those threaded cylinders are dope! Me and a buddy were up thinking about all the crazy setups possible with them. Good luck guys!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 24 2009, 11:05 AM~12800904
> *:werd:
> 
> That is my biggest no no. Leaving any car with juice plugged in while your not in it is just asking for trouble. Even a switch stuck in the dump position can lead to a fire. It's not always the pump motor that causes a fire.
> *



had that happen to me, never again. i have a key shutoff for my switchbox now as well...


fucking tried to come down off a 3 wheel when i realised it was burnt up...




























thank god i could get another one, i was in yucaipa when i happened, i had to have a friend drive me to pomona to get one


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 25 2009, 12:03 AM~12806924
> *Well, the only thing I would say is that a quick disconnect would seem more reliable to me. The reason being is the same reason why one gets a disconnect in the first place. Just z a switch might stick, I can also imagine this "disconnect" switch would also be susceptible to sticking as well. It just seems to me the welder disconnect cannot malfunction the way a switch could.
> *


 :0 

Good point. I didnt think of that.
Disconnects being hooked straight to the batts versus a connection to two small wires, to a relay, to two small wires, to a switch could end up in more problems.

Sidenote, I dont think anyone has even mentioned this...... notice: NO coils.
This set up looks like it can even be sold to the people who want to get into lowriding but have been nervous about complex shit and welding/cutting holes. This set up looks like its got the quality and straightforwardness that people want.

When everything is said and done are you going to make the pivot sleeves as well?
What would a prewired set up cost (w/ pivots)?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

The cylinders look great..with the manifold you can lift just the front then the rear?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 24 2009, 12:29 AM~12799015
> *I have a quick disconnect and it's always pulled when I am not in the car. I don't see why it's so difficult to remember to not keep it connected while not in use.
> *


I've left setups hooked up for months at a time, I dont see the issue unless you plan on somthing falling and completeing a curcuit.

I mayb have missed it, but does Hydroholics offer more info on the wiring for the manifold systems? I'm interested but dont want to run extra banks of solenoids


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 26 2009, 02:19 PM~12819549
> *The cylinders look great..with the manifold you can lift just the front then the rear?
> *


With the manifold you CAN lift just the front. You can also lift just a side, something you can't do with a 2 pump 4 dump. You can only dump into a side with a 2-4, whereas you can lift into a side with the manifold.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 03:34 PM~12819661
> *I've left setups hooked up for months at a time, I dont see the issue unless you plan on somthing falling and completeing a curcuit.
> 
> I mayb have missed it, but does Hydroholics offer more info on the wiring for the manifold systems? I'm interested but dont want to run extra banks of solenoids
> *



The manifolds do not require extra solenoids, just running 12 prongs. Everything is available for order and in stock!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You can also run diodes and 6 prongs if you want, instead of 12 prongs.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2009, 04:34 PM~12819661
> *I've left setups hooked up for months at a time, I dont see the issue unless you plan on somthing falling and completeing a curcuit.
> 
> I mayb have missed it, but does Hydroholics offer more info on the wiring for the manifold systems? I'm interested but dont want to run extra banks of solenoids
> *


Well if you consider that most people run 3-7 times the voltage than the electrical components were designed for, with no fuses, it's foolish to leave all that power hooked up unattended.


I really like the threaded cylinders. They look just like the coil over suspension I run on my VW's.


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys looking good so far. Would like to see pics of the pressure plates and the motor end caps you are using. I will be needing 4 pumps here in a few months.

Any thoughts of running a pressure valve on the block?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Also check out myspace.com/hydroholicsllc

Website will be up soon!


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

Pressure valve? Future, maybe, never?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12823879
> *Pressure valve? Future, maybe, never?
> *



Pressure valve? I never felt the need for them - nor do I like them, so probably not...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

TTT - All products in stock and ready to ship


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow you took the pressure valve seriously. I was talking about the schrader valve on the block.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive+Jan 27 2009, 12:01 AM~12824560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The picture he posted is a pressure GAUGE.

They don't offer blocks with air stems.


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jan 27 2009, 10:28 PM~12832901
> *The picture he posted is a pressure GAUGE.
> 
> They don't offer blocks with zerks/ "Pressure valves".
> *


Obviously you did not see my previous post I was asking if there are any plans for the future I did not describe the item I was asking about well enough and the interpretation was taken literally. So the second post I corrected the description to see maybe in the future there may be any plans to add them. 

The reason I am asking is because if they where I would entertain the idea of purchasing a few pumps if not then I will go ahead and purchase something else.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure trefive interpreted it as I did, meaning the valve on the block. I know how he feels about it, so no, I don't see him adding one any time soon.


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 27 2009, 10:50 PM~12833152
> *I'm pretty sure trefive interpreted it as I did, meaning the valve on the block. I know how he feels about it, so no, I don't see him adding one any time soon.
> *


Well it looked like D thought I was talking about a "pressure valve" for the tank that is why he posted the picture. 

I like the look of the pumps and of course I would like to support my old car club but I like having a schrader valve on my pumps to release the air when I seal up the tank. Just something I have grown to like after these years.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

any pics of the mops you will be sellin for all the oil spills....LOL J/K :0 :biggrin: 


products look badass :cheesy:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 27 2009, 09:57 PM~12833251
> *Well it looked like D thought I was talking about a "pressure valve" for the tank that is why he posted the picture.
> 
> I like the look of the pumps and of course I would like to support my old car club but I like having a schrader valve on my pumps to release the air when I seal up the tank. Just something I have grown to like after these years.
> *


I was wondering if you were Al...I'm Derek's little brother, but now I've grown up :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 27 2009, 11:42 PM~12833748
> *I was wondering if you were Al...I'm Derek's little brother, but now I've grown up  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I knew that car is looking good man. I am excited for you guys getting this going we need our outlook in the hydraulic world for sure.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 27 2009, 10:55 PM~12833868
> *Yeah I knew that car is looking good man. I am excited for you guys getting this going we need our outlook in the hydraulic world for sure.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I knew you were taking about the "pointless" pressure valve on the block, hehe - I answered the question earlier. The gauge photo was supposed to be unrealated, but I can see how I confused everyone


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Al,

Glad to see you're getting back to your roots! So what are you thinking about juicing? Knowing your style I'm sure it's going to be something cool. Anyhow, neither Derek or I had ever used that pressure valve on the block, so what it came time to designing our own, we eliminated it. I really like to keep the pump as clean looking as possible and whenever I want to relieve pressure from the pump I just crack the tank plug. I appreciate your input though...if an overwhelming amount of people want pressure valves on their pumps...we may just do it, but for now it's not offered. 

-Aaron


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 27 2009, 11:37 PM~12833701
> *any pics of the mops you will be sellin for all the oil spills....LOL  J/K :0  :biggrin:
> products look badass :cheesy:
> *


Why do we need mops when the 100psi air leak from under your truck will blow it all away?? :0 LOL


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 28 2009, 04:15 PM~12839897
> *Al,
> 
> Glad to see you're getting back to your roots!  So what are you thinking about juicing?  Knowing your style I'm sure it's going to be something cool.  Anyhow, neither Derek or I had ever used that pressure valve on the block, so what it came time to designing our own, we eliminated it.  I really like to keep the pump as clean looking as possible and whenever I want to relieve pressure from the pump I just crack the tank plug.  I appreciate your input though...if an overwhelming amount of people want pressure valves on their pumps...we may just do it, but for now it's not offered.
> ...


I just have Myriahs truck that I am taking the bags off and fixing the back half and finishing it. It's the Toyota that everyone has owned Jared had it and Jerry had it. I hate air as we know so it's time to correct that.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*great looking stuff guys! keep up the good work,.. may be interested in stocking some of ur manifolds.  :thumbsup: *


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 28 2009, 07:21 PM~12839951
> *Why do we need mops when the 100psi air leak from under your truck will blow it all away??  :0  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I dont use the airstem... but a cool thing would be a real pressure relief to prevent overlocking the pumpheads.... some other manufactures offered it for a limited time, but it was too bulky, my wifey would always hit the switch to go up, even when the cylinder was all the way open :angry: 

Keep postin up pics of all your nice shiny new products... i cant wait for the website.... but dont forget to post pics of all your rides in your stained driveways...lol


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

Keep postin up pics of all your nice shiny new products... i cant wait for the website.... but dont forget to post pics of all your rides in your stained driveways...lol 
[/quote]
I can post pics of my drivway but there are no staines...build a quailty ride and it wont leak but its not my first juice set up...lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i can tell the whole frame rail is plated!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Nice Ride.... and clean driveway  How many pumps and batts you running


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

now that i think about it, i have never used my schrader valve ither...

i was going to put like 15 psi in there just so the tank wouldnt have negative pressure, but instead i fill my tank, lift the car 1/2 way with the cap off and then put the cap on...


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

I actually don't use it to add pressure I use it to release the last little bit of air that gets trapped in the tank when you seal the tank plug. When running accumulators we all know there is a split second of time taken to fill them. I have noticed from releasing the last pocket of air in the tank the pump starts a bit better. I showed Doug that on the Maxima and he saw the difference but I am very picky so that's just me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:dunno: i have accumes all the way around, and i tap the switch and it goes up. i just never dump all of the fluid out of the accume unless its the end of the day or for service. if i dump my shit, as soon as its dumped, i dont release the presure, so next time i hit the switch, whooop! its up, no prollem!

i think i even have a vid somewhere


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yah, ok there is slight hesitation upon review of the vid, but when im rolling, it doesnt hesitate, infact, when im on the highway im scared to lift the back, because it locks up hella quick for some odd reason... and usually uneven...



when i get her back on the road ill try what you suggested


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

howmuch for the gauge? shippedto 96819.pm me


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 30 2009, 12:26 AM~12854721
> *Nice Ride.... and clean driveway   How many pumps and batts you running
> *


4 pro hoppers with 1" lines and a x block to the front and 1 adex. 12 workaholics.
AND NO LEAKS!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 30 2009, 08:29 AM~12857009
> *4 pro hoppers with 1" lines and a x block to the front and 1 adex. 12 workaholics.
> AND NO LEAKS!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOWOFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

By the way...ALL HYDROHOLICS PRODUCT ARE AVAILABLE!

myspace.com/hydroholicsllc for product photos 
(our ecommerce site is curently in production)

[email protected] 

Thanks for all your support guys!


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Weldable Threaded Sleeves


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

WOW.... just checked out the MYSPACE.... your stuff is badass..... makes me almost want juice in my silverado.... will be keepin an eye on your company... goodl luck


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

do these come in 14's?










i have a good idea, 

back with pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im having a slight friction problem, id rather change out those screw on pieces then new cylinders...


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Wow...I'd say you're rubbing a little! What's causing that? The coil? Anyhow, as of now, these cylinders only come in 6's, 8's, 10's and 12's. We could make you a set of 14's...but I'm sure it wouldn't be too cheap since they'd be one-off. Shoot me a PM if you're interested or email me at [email protected].


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jan 31 2009, 10:30 AM~12865921
> *Wow...I'd say you're rubbing a little!  What's causing that?  The coil?  Anyhow, as of now, these cylinders only come in 6's, 8's, 10's and 12's.  We could make you a set of 14's...but I'm sure it wouldn't be too cheap since they'd be one-off.  Shoot me a PM if you're interested or email me at [email protected].
> *


NAW THAT IS FROM THE SIDES OF THE HOLE OPENING. I ALWAYS RUN SOME TYPE OF PVC TUBBING OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, CUTS DOWN ON ALL THAT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL+Jan 31 2009, 10:30 AM~12865921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tried that. i cant find the right pvc, all i could find were pvc collars. it worked good for about a day...


































































these are my spring cups


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

im guessing these arent good for coil over?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Although they are mostly designed for use with accumulators, with the sleeve these would be ideal for coilovers as all the wear would be on the sleeve and not the cylinder itself.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 11 2009, 10:42 AM~12669814
> *Here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use a cylinder casing thicker than the norm to compensate for the threads that are being put into them?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE PRODUCTS HOMIE.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

When are those pivot points going to be up for grabs?
Really, thats a good idea. Minimize coils, and cutting. Im sure those would be a hot seller for those trying to keep the look OG.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 1 2009, 12:00 PM~12873533
> *Although they are mostly designed for use with accumulators,  with the sleeve these would be ideal for coilovers as all the wear would be on the sleeve and not the cylinder itself.
> *



thats what im sayin! your a genious!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

yay... my cylinder ...squeek..... squeek..... case last forever ....squeek squeek..... now.......... :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 1 2009, 12:44 PM~12873775
> *Yes
> 
> 
> ...


SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER ON THIS HOMIE, I FIGURED IT ALL OUT, AND I JUST NEED TO ASK A QUESTION


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

What is the O.D on those cylinders, and the sleeve?


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Feb 2 2009, 06:51 PM~12886047
> *What is the O.D on those cylinders, and the sleeve?
> *


cylinders are 1 5/8" O.D. and the sleeves are 2" O.D.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Roger...hope the install is going smooth! 

Also all of our cylinders are triple sealed with the Polypak on top.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 2 2009, 07:28 PM~12886534
> *Thanks Roger...hope the install is going smooth!
> 
> Also all of our cylinders are triple sealed with the Polypak on top.
> ...


Havent started yet hno: Hopefully getting a start on it Wednesday and working on it more this weekend.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How much for a pair of 12's?


> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 2 2009, 07:28 PM~12886534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 2 2009, 08:21 PM~12887300
> *How much for a pair of 12's?
> *


The 12" are $135/pair and the sleeves are $39/pair

Hey you guys hiring for a salesman? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Very interesting. One of our club members (Dumps, second guy who posted on this page) was telling me about your products and sent me this link. I have always been a juice guy, but was planning on bagging my El Camino because I don't want to tweek the frame, or mess with it as little as possible. I plan on going with a 3 switch set up (front, back and pancake) and it will just be lift and lay set up. I want a smooth ride, and no holes in my frame. I'm seeing your rear cylinder sleeve set up might do the trick, or at minimum, it will make it easier to figure something out for the rear that doesn't involve 1: cutting holes in the bed and 2: cutting holes in the frame. The front is what I am not wondering about. If I go juice, I might just run accumulators and no coils, or some really soft coils, like the stock front ones off a V-6 car or something. It will also be a very simple set up, that will just be used to go up to adjust the suspension and to lay it out when parked. It's a 1960 El Camino, so if you have any ideas, I'd be interested in your products and what you have to make it work.  On a side note, maybe it's part of your plan, but I'd like to see different ways to juice a ride that doesn't involve cutting into the floorboard and cutting the frame. I think that, and the rough ride is what scares a lot of people into airbags. I've messed with juice for the last 13 or so years, so to me getting that smooth ride out of juice would be no problem, what is getting now is cutting into my El Camino's frame.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 PM~12887508
> *Very interesting. One of our club members (Dumps, second guy who posted on this page) was telling me about your products and sent me this link. I have always been a juice guy, but was planning on bagging my El Camino because I don't want to tweek the frame, or mess with it as little as possible. I plan on going with a 3 switch set up (front, back and pancake) and it will just be lift and lay set up. I want a smooth ride, and no holes in my frame. I'm seeing your rear cylinder sleeve set up might do the trick, or at minimum, it will make it easier to figure something out for the rear that doesn't involve 1: cutting holes in the bed and 2: cutting holes in the frame. The front is what I am not wondering about. If I go juice, I might just run accumulators and no coils, or some really soft coils, like the stock front ones off a V-6 car or something. It will also be a very simple set up, that will just be used to go up to adjust the suspension and to lay it out when parked. It's a 1960 El Camino, so if you have any ideas, I'd be interested in your products and what you have to make it work.  On a side note, maybe it's part of your plan, but I'd like to see different ways to juice a ride that doesn't involve cutting into the floorboard and cutting the frame. I think that, and the rough ride is what scares a lot of people into airbags. I've messed with juice for the last 13 or so years, so to me getting that smooth ride out of juice would be no problem, what is getting now is cutting into my El Camino's frame.
> *


Keep it up Roger, and I'll have Aaron go down there and give you weekly car washes, haha. 

Hey Brown Society, this is what Hydroholics is all about. I'm not really one who is shooting for inches, and breaking ball joints (as much as I love all that)...these products are designed for simple, lower voltage, up/down setups that look nice, ride nice, and keep going with minimal maintenance. There are lots of different ways to do your Elco without cutting holes and subjecting yourself to a belly-ache after a drive to the store. Accumulators are a must, some powerballs up front (without a spring) is ideal, and with the threaded cylinder - weld on a bushing, or mount and bolt the cylinder in the factory lower shock location with a mount off the frame (or crossmember up top). 

The possibilities are endsless. Hydroholics is trying to think outside the box and once we get going the new ideas will be being implented further.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12887663
> *Keep it up Roger, and I'll have Aaron go down there and give you weekly car washes, haha.
> *


Hmmm that dont sound too bad :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 2 2009, 07:44 PM~12887663
> *Keep it up Roger, and I'll have Aaron go down there and give you weekly car washes, haha.
> 
> Hey Brown Society, this is what Hydroholics is all about.  I'm not really one who is shooting for inches, and breaking ball joints (as much as I love all that)...these products are designed for simple, lower voltage, up/down setups that look nice, ride nice, and keep going with minimal maintenance.  There are lots of different ways to do your Elco without cutting holes and subjecting yourself to a belly-ache after a drive to the store.  Accumulators are a must, some powerballs up front (without a spring) is ideal, and with the threaded cylinder - weld on a bushing, or mount and bolt the cylinder in the factory lower shock location with a mount off the frame (or crossmember up top).
> ...


Sounds good, bro! :thumbsup: I'll be getting ahold of you when I get to that point. The reason for me behind doing My El Camino like I want to is not because I don't like that the good ol' heavy hitting hydraulic systems, my last juiced ride was 4 pumps, 12 batts, and have an '80 Cutlass with 14 batts in the trunk with a piston to the nose. I just can't bring myself to cut my '60 El Camino with a factory 348 big block. I am thinking (and honestly, maybe more hoping) it might actually be worth some decent change down the road, and if I decide to get rid of it, I want the most bang for my buck, afterall, if you want to bang back bumper, that is what G-bodies are for! :biggrin: Anyways, like your ideas and like what I've seen so far. You've definitely gotten my attention.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt....for hydrohaulics.....


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

for AON????
how about 
for HYDROHOLICS!!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Curious, where's the coil??? Or is there no suspension?


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 4 2009, 09:01 PM~12909897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


accumulators


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I "personally" wouldn't have hydraulics without accumulators.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I've never ran accumulators. Do they offer that much suspension?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 5 2009, 03:18 AM~12912559
> *I've never ran accumulators. Do they offer that much suspension?
> *


They ride awesome , we have a 4 pump setup with 4 accumalotors and it rides awesome


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Feb 4 2009, 11:22 PM~12909448
> *for AON????
> how about
> for HYDROHOLICS!!!!
> *


LOL thats what I meant....sometimes I'm alittle more than half retarded.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 5 2009, 06:44 AM~12912814
> *They ride awesome , we have a 4 pump setup with 4 accumalotors and it rides awesome
> *


No kidding. I never knew they were that effective. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll see you at the AON show, gonna show the charger and a c10, look for the LFDY Graffix.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 5 2009, 10:46 AM~12913354
> *No kidding. I never knew they were that effective. I'll have to try it sometime.
> *



i run 4 accumulators, on 3 pumps and 4 batterys on a 88 4 door cadi, and it rides better than it did when it was stock lol.. i swear!


----------



## Los Controles (May 16, 2007)

The system uses only one pump solenoid in the picture. Is that because there's less power needed by the pump and now the solenoid becomes more reliable?

Ooops! I thought I saw only one somewhere. :uh:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Controles_@Feb 8 2009, 04:23 PM~12943578
> *The system uses only one pump solenoid in the picture. Is that because there's less power needed by the pump and now the solenoid becomes more reliable?
> 
> Ooops! I thought I saw only one somewhere.  :uh:
> *


On 24 volt setups, only one solenoid per pump is required.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

SCAIRED?

Sneak peak of our shirts...


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

you gonna have some shirts at bring the noize?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes sir!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 AM~12949384
> *SCAIRED?
> 
> Sneak peak of our shirts...
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll get one from you at the AON show!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice shirts. Can't wait to rock mine.


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

sweet avatar!!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

badass shirts. i want.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

hardline , accumalators,Whammy tank and fittings supplied by HYDROHOLICS !!!Thanks for the great customer service


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

AND Gauges! When are we getting you hooked up with a 2/6? :biggrin: 

Thanks for the props Justin.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

MOney IS tight tryin to figure something out


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

See our booth at the Art Of Noize show in Glendale, AZ a week from today!


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

All ready for our show this weekend:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: I'll be there, gonna get a shirt...


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13004905
> *MOney IS tight tryin to figure something out
> *



I got sum juice parts 4 trade :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

boy i cant wait till its warm enough up here for a car show!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Can't wait to see the stuff at Bring The Noize! I'm gonna look at another Accord Wagoon tomorrow for dirt. If I scoop it up I will scoop up a 1 pump setup with my tax return


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13055106
> *Can't wait to see the stuff at Bring The Noize! I'm gonna look at another Accord Wagoon tomorrow for dirt. If I scoop it up I will scoop up a 1 pump setup with my tax return
> *


Is it the Wagon Anthony is selling on cans for a couple grand?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 15 2009, 06:25 PM~13010828
> *See our booth at the Art Of Noize show in Glendale, AZ a week from today!
> 
> 
> ...



just to satisfy my daydream, how much is whats pictured up there?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Feb 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13055176
> *Is it the Wagon Anthony is selling on cans for a couple grand?
> *


Nope. Its a dumped gold 96 wagon I saw an older guy driving today. Didn't have time to stop but we arranged to meet tomorrow. You know of another? i miss my old wagons!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

that manifold dump is exactly what I want for my 62 lincoln continental! now if I can only figure out how to run only 12v so I dont have a trunk full of bats im golden! :0


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 10:40 PM~13055369
> *just to satisfy my daydream, how much is whats pictured up there?
> *


This right here is (assembled as pictured with the tilt mounting bracket) is $1249.00


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that shit looks it would fit right in the spare tire well of my accord wagon  if i only had the money, id buy that thing... one project at a time.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Perfect for a spare tire well...

Over the weeked I will post assorted Hydroholics show booth photos, and some recent setup installation photos of people who run our product. 

STAY TUNED!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

If im not gonna be at the show how can i get a shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowBlazin_@Feb 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13062998
> *If im not gonna be at the show how can i get a shirt?  :biggrin:
> *


X2 DOGG, WHAT UP WITH THE SHIRTS HOMIE


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

PM me with your size. I am going to give show people first dibbs on their size, but whatever I end up with if I have your size left we'll get them to you.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

How much suspension travel can one expect with accumulators? My understanding is their practical function is both as spring and shock. I'm assuming the accumulators replace both springs and shocks. 
I've been hearing over and over that the key to a comfy riding suspension (at least on traditional RWD, solid axle American cars like Impala, Big Body, G-bodies, etc.) is spring shock combo and to avoid accumulators as the cylinder seals wear out much faster with the constant movement. 
What is the solution for seal longevity and how long do the seals on your setups typically last?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

accumulators ride better than stock... in most cases at almost any ride height... obviously the lower you go the less suspension you have to begin with so if the car is bottoming out because the control arm is resting on the frame... nothing will help that except lifting the car... i had accums and no springs on my Tahoe and it rode great.... the seals lasted a really long time, but i had quality cylinders... ph comps....it was a daily driver too. 48volt system, and rode great at anyheight.... 

I am thinking of putting a manifold in my silverado, but i really hate charging batteries.... i can stomach the brrrrrrrrrr from the compressors much better... i am getting lazy with age :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

my homeboy loves his accumulators im guessing he will be picking up some other things from hydrohaulics we were looking at the aon mazda and getting some ideas to redo his system :biggrin: il pm you after your show to see about shirts


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Seals don't really wear out when polypaks are used. You'll get some squeegeed residual oil, but you won't be wearing them out like you'd expect. 

And charging batteries is hard? I plug them in every 3 weeks, get some ZZZZZZ, wake up and they are done! I hardly call that maintenance! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

get a street charger.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13065739
> *Seals don't really wear out when polypaks are used.  You'll get some squeegeed residual oil, but you won't be wearing them out like you'd expect.
> 
> And charging batteries is hard?  I plug them in every 3 weeks, get some ZZZZZZ, wake up and they are done!  I hardly call that maintenance!  :biggrin:
> *


I DO NOT UNDERSTAND IT, I MEAN IT IS PRETTY EASY. PEOPLE HAVE SUCH A MISCONCEPTION ABOUT HYDRAULICS. I HAD A GUY LIKE MAN I WOUULD NOT WANT TO BE CHARGING BATTERIES ONE BY ONE.... :uh: AH DUAL BATTERY CHARGING BRAINIAC. IT IS PRETTY EASY CONCEPT. THE BIGGEST DRAWBACK IS THAT YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH SOME OIL, AND IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE OUT SHIT, IT GETS MESSY. BUT YOU CAN REALLY SAVE YOURSELF TIME, BUT BUILDING YOUR SYSTEM AROUND THAT CONCEPT AND MAKING THINGS REACHABLE


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Art of Noize Mazda...


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

how come gumby changed his screen name?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

What was his screen name? What is it now?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i need something for a mcpherson strut car 2002 cavalier im thinking of running a whammy


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Lets say you put a setup like this in a "traditional" (rwd, solid axle, coil sprung) car. Is keeping the springs in the setup redundant if you don't plan on shutting off the accumulators for hopping?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any more pics of cars yall have built?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Feb 21 2009, 10:06 AM~13068136
> *Art of Noize Mazda...
> 
> 
> ...


This truck is badass! I stopped by the booth yesterday, didn't have any cash flow for a shirt tho...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Here are some pics from our booth at the show (before the show started). As you can see we're a different kind of hydraulic company. Nice to meet everyone who came by.

I'll do a shirt tally of what I have left and PM you guys back of what I've got. 










Rotating cylinder display tree


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 23 2009, 02:00 PM~13086730
> *Here are some pics from our booth at the show (before the show started). As you can see we're a different kind of hydraulic company. Nice to meet everyone who came by.
> 
> I'll do a shirt tally of what I have left and PM you guys back of what I've got.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

damn, truck looks great tre5


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u got pics of the setup on the mini? i like the trap door!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

It is my truck, Here is a pic


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

love it! u run a street charger too?
i love how you guys put everything in one neat little package


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Feb 24 2009, 09:24 AM~13095823
> *It is my truck, Here is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 AM~12605440
> *S600 I built for a friend. Built in jack system and 2 pump hydro's. He may be interested in upgrading to free up trunk space.....
> 
> 
> ...


whats the deal on a jack system like that and where can i get it?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 AM~12949384
> *SCAIRED?
> 
> Sneak peak of our shirts...
> ...



I've got Larges and X-Larges for $20 shipped. If you want one, shoot us a paypal to [email protected]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post pics of the cars yall done, i like looking at imports layed out


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 25 2009, 08:31 PM~13111985
> *I've got Larges and X-Larges for $20 shipped.  If you want one, shoot us a paypal to [email protected]
> *


WHEN YALL GONNA GET THOSE 3XL DOGG


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 25 2009, 08:31 PM~13111985
> *I've got Larges and X-Larges for $20 shipped.  If you want one, shoot us a paypal to [email protected]
> *


WHEN YALL GONNA GET THOSE 3XL DOGG


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 4 2009, 09:21 PM~12605440
> *S600 I built for a friend. Built in jack system and 2 pump hydro's. He may be interested in upgrading to free up trunk space.....
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit chris, thats genious!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

MAN HOMIE IM REALLY LOVING THIS NEW HYDRAULIC LINE YOU GUYS ARE COMING OUT WITH


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by five_@Feb 15 2009, 05:25 PM~13010828
> *See our booth at the Art Of Noize show in Glendale, AZ a week from today!
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to be negative , but if you have room for this configuration, then you have room another pump. Even yet you could use a mini pump to help more save room.


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

I THINK AFEW OF US FROM NEW MEXICO WILL BE USING THIS PRODUCT IN THE FUTURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Mar 4 2009, 12:50 PM~13178356
> *I THINK AFEW OF US FROM NEW MEXICO WILL BE USING THIS PRODUCT IN THE FUTURE!! :biggrin:
> *



So quit sucking dick and do the dam thing, fuck.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEVERED TIES_@Mar 4 2009, 12:50 PM~13178356
> *I THINK AFEW OF US FROM NEW MEXICO WILL BE USING THIS PRODUCT IN THE FUTURE!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I believe Aaron has been talking to Al about it for you guys out there? Al's a good guy...and he totally knows his stuff.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 12:09 PM~13179214
> *So quit sucking dick and do the dam thing, fuck.
> *


Wow, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning :uh:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 4 2009, 02:43 PM~13179602
> *Wow, someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: thats what i was thinkin, not even worth my time..


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 10:37 AM~13178170
> *Hate to be negative , but if you have room for this configuration, then you have room another pump.  Even yet you could use a mini pump to help more save room.
> *


True you could fit two pumps in the same size, but what about the fittings, accumulators, and everything else? That certainly can't be done on most vehicles without raising the trunk floor...


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Can someone PM me a quote on 2 pump 4 dump setup for a Lincoln LS 8 and 10 inch cylinders w accumulators. We bagged my homies ride with cylinders and we want it lower and need it to lift higher. Ever since I showed him the AON LS he's been sold on switching to juice.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 4 2009, 02:46 PM~13179630
> *True you could fit two pumps in the same size, but what about the fittings, accumulators, and everything else? That certainly can't be done on most vehicles without raising the trunk floor...
> *


You know as well as me that the accums dont have to be on the pump.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 01:21 PM~13179965
> *You know as well as me that the accums dont have on the pump.
> *


I don't know exactly what you're trying to say, but fitting two pumps, four check valves, four dumps, all of the fittings, and four accumulators in a spare tire well while not raising the floor cannot always be done.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 4 2009, 03:06 PM~13180456
> *I don't know exactly what you're trying to say, but fitting two pumps, four check valves, four dumps, all of the fittings, and four accumulators in a spare tire well while not raising the floor cannot always be done.
> *



Not to mentian a 1-5 setup having all the 'moves' as a 4 pumper..

:thumbsup:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Mar 4 2009, 02:09 PM~13180486
> *Not to mentian a 1-5 setup having all the 'moves' as a 4 pumper..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Amen. :biggrin:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced Benz_@Mar 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13180527
> *Amen.  :biggrin:
> *


I would like to know, DO YOU GUYS HAVE THIS SETTUP?

To what I know , unless the front of your car is the same weight as the back , when you hit that switch to lift the car up from the side, the rear will go up first cause its lighter. And the same pancaking up from the grown.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:33 PM~13180744
> *I would like to know, DO YOU GUYS HAVE THIS SETTUP?
> 
> To what I know , unless the front of your car is the same weight as the back , when you hit that switch to lift the car up from the side, the rear will go up first cause its lighter. And the same pancaking up from the grown.
> *


I have this setup and you're wrong about the back lifting first. You are correct about pancaking up or down (assuming that's what "grown" means). This is designed for the person who wants simplistic, reliabile way to have the lift, the drop, and the ride quality of hydraulics with the occasional side and 3 wheel.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, these guys are saying that this setup is the same as a 4pump setup. 

Lets clear the air here, all I see is an integrated manifold , 4 dumps and 1 blocker dump.

I would like see ALL the moves, without adding to it to equal it out. Post up a clip of your's as well there's.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 03:19 PM~13181367
> *Ok, these guys are saying that this setup is the same as a 4pump setup.
> 
> Lets clear the air here,  all I see is an integrated manifold , 4 dumps and 1 blocker dump.
> ...


I think what ctrl meant is that you get much more out of a 1-5 than you do out of a typical 2-4 setup (I don't know if he necessary meant EVERYTHING that a 4 pump can do). One can pancake-side and pancake-three with a 1-5, something that cannot be done on a 2-4. All while only using one pump.

I have a 2-4 by the way.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced Benz_@Mar 4 2009, 05:38 PM~13181558
> *I think what ctrl meant is that you get much more out of a 1-5 than you do out of a typical 2-4 setup (I don't know if he necessary meant EVERYTHING that a 4 pump can do). One can pancake-side and pancake-three with a 1-5, something that cannot be done on a 2-4. All while only using one pump.
> 
> I have a 2-4 by the way.
> ...



So you don't know, all you have is a front to back -side to side setup. Nothing different than any other setup. Just your dumps are plumed off the pumps.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:30 PM~13182106
> *So you don't know, all you have is a front to back -side to side setup.  Nothing different than any other setup. Just your dumps are plumed off the pumps.
> *


Who says I don't know...I just don't have that setup :uh:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 4 2009, 04:38 PM~13181558
> *I think what ctrl meant is that you get much more out of a 1-5 than you do out of a typical 2-4 setup (I don't know if he necessary meant EVERYTHING that a 4 pump can do). One can pancake-side and pancake-three with a 1-5, something that cannot be done on a 2-4. All while only using one pump.
> 
> I have a 2-4 by the way.
> ...


VERY CLEAN SET-UP :thumbsup:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 4 2009, 04:35 PM~13182169
> *VERY CLEAN SET-UP :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Mar 4 2009, 06:32 PM~13182127
> *Who says I don't know...I just don't have that setup  :uh:
> *


Ok , then it must not be all that not to have it.

And to drop a (AMEN) on it tell me you dont know what your agreeing on .



QUOTE(ctrl @ Mar 4 2009, 02:09 PM) 
(Not to mentian a 1-5 setup having all the 'moves' as a 4 pumper..)


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:39 PM~13182210
> *Ok , then it must not be all that not to have it.
> 
> And to drop a (AMEN) on it tell me you dont know what your agreeing on .
> ...


Just because I don't have it doesn't mean I wouldn't run it. It's a great setup, and too bad Hydroholics wasn't around 2 years ago when I bought my setup. 

Yes, I know you can't pancake on a 1-5. Is that what you're looking for? My god bro, get a life. 

It does infinitely more than my 2-4, with one less pump. I think that's innovation. To be able to do 95% of what a four pump setup can with three less pumps is a step in the right direction.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced Benz_@Mar 4 2009, 06:42 PM~13182253
> *Just because I don't have it doesn't mean I wouldn't run it. It's a great setup, and too bad Hydroholics wasn't around 2 years ago when I bought my setup.
> 
> Yes, I know you can't pancake on a 1-5. Is that what you're looking for? My god bro, get a life.
> ...


Dude I will admit, your setup is clean, why would you go with a massive pump, too depending on how much you hit your switch, you can over work 1 pump.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced Benz_@Mar 4 2009, 06:42 PM~13182253
> *
> I think that's innovation. *



This IDEA IS NOT NEW, just the way it is package. This has been around back in the 90"s


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 05:53 PM~13182390
> *This IDEA IS NOT NEW, just the way it is package. This has been around back in the 90"s
> *


In an attempt to end this debate, I'll chime in as the Co-owner of Hydroholics. We, personally, have been running 5 dumps since the 90's...it's not a new concept. We are the first to make the manifold, however, as a simple one pump option. This does NOT have all the moves as a 4 pump setup... and we (Hydroholics) have never made that claim. It will allow most of the moves we all need, and since Hydroholics is mostly concerned with ride quality, reliability, and basic ride height adjustment I think it's a great concept. All we're trying to do is provide a simple setup, with minimal fittings, all into a neat little package. Lopez, I can tell you have a lot of hydraulic knowledge and everything you said has been valid...so how about we end this discussion  If you wish to have a friendly debate please shoot me in IM.

-Aaron


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I have run a 1 pump 5 dump setup in 3 of my personal cars. I have installed a 1 pump 5 dump setup in several other vehicles as well. Actually my first ever setup was a 1 pump 3 dump, back in 1996. Same idea, but no sides. 

You are correct, you can NOT do everything a 4 pump setup can do... with a 1 pump 5 dump. However, you can do more than a 2 pump 4 dump setup will do. The big thing being lifting sides. However, being able to do more than a 2-4 I don't think is the biggest issue here. Simplicity, ease of install, cost, and size of the setup are all positives, can you think of a negative???


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13184936
> *Simplicity, ease of install, cost, and size of the setup are all positives, can you think of a negative???
> *



Let's keep our opinions in instant messages to keep this post on target.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Mar 4 2009, 04:19 PM~13181367
> *Ok, these guys are saying that this setup is the same as a 4pump setup.
> 
> Lets clear the air here,  all I see is an integrated manifold , 4 dumps and 1 blocker dump.
> ...



Yikes, I didnt mean to start a huge debate. My bad. :0 

Maybe I should have said 'most'. 

Looking back I would have probably ran a 1-5 on my current car. It's a cool setup.

Ok back on topic..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Mar 4 2009, 09:49 PM~13183788
> *In an attempt to end this debate, I'll chime in as the Co-owner of Hydroholics.  We, personally, have been running 5 dumps since the 90's...it's not a new concept.  We are the first to make the manifold, however, as a simple one pump option.  This does NOT have all the moves as a 4 pump setup... and we (Hydroholics) have never made that claim.  It will allow most of the moves we all need, and since Hydroholics is mostly concerned with ride quality, reliability, and basic ride height adjustment I think it's a great concept.  All we're trying to do is provide a simple setup, with minimal fittings, all into a neat little package.  Lopez, I can tell you have a lot of hydraulic knowledge and everything you said has been valid...so how about we end this discussion   If you wish to have a friendly debate please shoot me in IM.
> 
> -Aaron
> *


I THINK YOU SPELLED IT ALL OUT WITH THAT!!!!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok so its been cleared it doesnt do all the moves of a 4 pump but what exactly are the moves with this setup. ive been trying to understand how this system works but without knowing what moves it actually accomplishes is hard to understand. I may be looking at installing this setup soon.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

It basically sends oil to all four corners and you activate the corners you don't want pressure build. The result is you're able to lift any corner you want from a pancaked position (like a 4 pump can).


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Good shit bro!!!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

So can you only dump all at once though.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 8 2009, 09:51 AM~13215467
> *It basically sends oil to all four corners and you activate the corners you don't want pressure build.  The result is you're able to lift any corner you want from a pancaked position (like a 4 pump can).
> *


HEY WHERE ARE YOUR CYLINDERS FED FROM, BOTTOM OR TOP?? AND YOUR SLEEVES ARE JUST WELDABLE, YOU DO NOT ADD THAT ON IT, JUST WONDERING, SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER, ABOUT TO DO THE WELDING FOR IT


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowBlazin_@Mar 8 2009, 03:00 PM~13217592
> *So can you only dump all at once though.
> *


 Negative, you can dump any cylinder as well.


For simplicity... With a 2-4 you can NOT lift corners or sides. With a 2-4 you CAN pancake up and down. With a 1-5 you CAN lift corners (and dump corners). With a 1-5 you can NOT pancake up or down (unless the wieght of the front and back of the vehicle are identical). With a 4-4 you can do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 8 2009, 03:05 PM~13217632
> *HEY WHERE ARE YOUR CYLINDERS FED FROM, BOTTOM OR TOP??  AND YOUR SLEEVES ARE JUST WELDABLE, YOU DO NOT ADD THAT ON IT, JUST WONDERING, SHOOT ME YOUR NUMBER, ABOUT TO DO THE WELDING FOR IT
> *


Cylinders are fed from the top of the cylinder, not through the end of the ram. So they are not considered "reverse flow." The threaded sleaves are weldable.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 manifold dump 

I need one of them for my Scion XB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13221451
> *Cylinders are fed from the top of the cylinder, not through the end of the ram. So they are not considered "reverse flow." The threaded sleaves are weldable.
> *


AH SO THIS DESIGN IS NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE. GOTCHA. I WILL BE ORDERING A COUPLE OF CYLINDERS SOON, WHO DO I SEND THE MONEY TOO


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 9 2009, 03:52 PM~13226399
> *AH SO THIS DESIGN IS NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE.  GOTCHA.  I WILL BE ORDERING A COUPLE OF CYLINDERS SOON, WHO DO I SEND THE MONEY TOO
> 
> 
> ...


If you're interested in this exact setup contact tre5peter direct as he can create this for you. We only sell the base components to make this yourself.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 9 2009, 05:11 PM~13226578
> *If you're interested in this exact setup contact tre5peter direct as he can create this for you.  We only sell the base components to make this yourself.
> *


NO I DO NOT NEED THAT SET UP. I WILL BE ORDERING THE CYLINDERS. WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET THE CYLINDERS ORDERED


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 8 2009, 10:23 PM~13221451
> *Cylinders are fed from the top of the cylinder, not through the end of the ram. So they are not considered "reverse flow." The threaded sleaves are weldable.
> *


Any reverse flow cylinders available, or in the works? :dunno:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 11 2009, 12:37 PM~13248713
> *Any reverse flow cylinders available, or in the works? :dunno:
> *


No reverse flows. I can't think of any application I'd want to use reverse flows on...we've never had any luck with them. 

We do have another cool little product coming out later this week that I don't think anyone has seen or done before (to my knowledge). Stay tuned!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 11 2009, 11:42 AM~13248754
> *No reverse flows. I can't think of any application I'd want to use reverse flows on...we've never had any luck with them.
> 
> We do have another cool little product coming out later this week that I don't think anyone has seen or done before (to my knowledge).  Stay tuned!
> *


  I did some quick research on here on reverse flow after I asked about them, and seen nothing but bad things on them as far as leaking issues. Like i said a few weeks ago, I'm just trying to come up with a good way to set up some cylinders on an X-frame without cutting it out, that will both work well and be reliable. It will just be a lift and lay setup.


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

GOOD WORK FELLAS !


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 11 2009, 04:20 PM~13250099
> * I did some quick research on here on reverse flow after I asked about them, and seen nothing but bad things on them as far as leaking issues. Like i said a few weeks ago, I'm just trying to come up with a good way to set up some cylinders on an X-frame without cutting it out, that will both work well and be reliable. It will just be a lift and lay setup.
> *


I GOT A SECRET WAY TO DO THAT, BUT I WANT IT COPYRIGHTED!!!! HAHAHAHAHA, HIT ME UP ON PM. SHOW ME SOME LOVE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 11 2009, 03:23 PM~13250655
> *I GOT A SECRET WAY TO DO THAT, BUT I WANT IT COPYRIGHTED!!!!  HAHAHAHAHA, HIT ME UP ON PM.  SHOW ME SOME LOVE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

www.hydroholics.net


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

site looks real nice Derek


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Mar 12 2009, 10:14 AM~13259453
> *www.hydroholics.net
> *


----------



## festiva bangin (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 6 2009, 06:10 PM~12625548
> *Things i hate the most about juice........  Maintenance....changing seals, charging batteries, burning motors, soleniods..... LEAKS.... that nasty puddle on my expensive driveway,  sitting on the switchbox, overlocking and blowing hoses...
> 
> Airbags.....  put key in ignition.... start... hit switch  and drive away.....
> *


so true!! plus...no fires


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

very informative site :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by festiva bangin_@Mar 12 2009, 04:49 PM~13261837
> *so true!! plus...no fires
> *


THE FACT YOU HAVE A FESTIVA.......... :uh: 

SAYS EVERYTHING.......... :cheesy:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

***NEW PRODUCT***

Want more lift without having to buy new cylinders? Your cylinder stroke open when you're all the way down and you're losing lift? Do you have struts that are too long to run them in the position that you want without having to run 14"+ cylinders? Have a 300/Magnum/Charger and not want to make such a long bracket up front? 

Check out Hydroholics' own cylinder shaft extenders. They come in 2" & 4" Lenghts, and fit around a 1" shaft for strength. $30/pair (any size)

(sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Awesome new product, just what Jeremy's accord needs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's some direct bolt-in cylinder/struts for an Audi A4. Client shipped us his factory suspension and we shipped him back 'bolt in' hydrualics.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Mar 13 2009, 07:08 PM~13273932
> *Here's some direct bolt-in cylinder/struts for an Audi A4.  Client shipped us his factory suspension and we shipped him back 'bolt in' hydrualics.
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT ASIDE, YOU GUYS ARE GONNA DO SOME BIG ASS BUSINESS, AND REALLY CHANGE ALOT OF PEOPLE CONCEPTS OF AIR BAGS


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy shit. I've been gone from this site for WAY too long. I lost all motivation on my car after my installer failed to accept any responsibility for the install on my car. With that aside, you guys are impressing the shit outta me. I want one of those 5-dump manifolds!! 

Oh yeah, I also want a damn shirt. Just sent 20 damn dollars to [email protected]. Make it an XL for my skinny ass. 

Oh, one more thing. Aaron is a ***!! :biggrin:

BTW, what are the dimensions of that 5 dump manifold?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Slinky,

For manifolds dimension check out the website link below:

Hydroholics 5-Dump Manifold 

Also, dispite the name calling....book me a ticket to lovely Kansas and I'll give you a weekend of free labor


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Mar 14 2009, 12:35 AM~13276719
> *Slinky,
> 
> For manifolds dimension check out the website link below:
> ...


Watch what you say. You never know when I might take you up on that offer!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

Fuckin sick work on the audi. looks factory.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SENT A PM, GOT MONEY IF YOU WANT


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

PM sent. Thanks for the business!


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

saw on ssm tre5 switched over to kinetik batteries. what your thoughts on these for hydraulics.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowBlazin_@Mar 14 2009, 02:30 PM~13280766
> *saw on ssm tre5 switched over to kinetik batteries. what your thoughts on these for hydraulics.
> *


You mean 2PUMPED did? The black 08 Impala?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeremy (tre5) with the black Mazda got a Kinetic sponsorship for his truck so he switched. He hasn't really had them in long enough for us to comment on them yet. I can tell you that they were bigger than the optimas and a new rack had to be made...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, Jeremy (tre5), (tre5peter on here) is me!

I switched to the Kinetiks for several reasons. Rudy in Vegas took the first plunge. I had tried them before and didn't like them at all. However, it was my fault. I ordered the wrong size. After Rudy put the 1800's in his car and everything worked out, I figured I would take a shot at them. I contacted Erik at Kinetik and he hooked me up with the same 1800's. I put them in the day before I left for the FFF show. I lifted the truck quite a few times over the weekend. They still seem brand new. Now that the crunch is over for my truck, I am going to start making the truck more street worthy. I will for sure let everyone know what I think of them. So far, I am really impressed.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

pics of the batts?


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

If I recall correctly, you guys said before the that 1 pump 5 dump set up is capable of doing a standing three. Am I correct, and if so is there anything extra needed to accomplish this?


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Mar 17 2009, 05:25 AM~13302659
> *If I recall correctly, you guys said before the that 1 pump 5 dump set up is capable of doing a standing three. Am I correct, and if so is there anything extra needed to accomplish this?
> *


You need the corner switches hooked up to where you lift opening two corners only. I am able to accomplish this as I hit combo switches (mine are all 3 prong) and I hold the two corners down and turn on power to the pump. This will make the three wheel bigger opposed to simply locking it up and dumping a corner.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Hydroholics and Kinetiks =


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

are they catered to the hydraulic demand?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13301475
> *Hi, Jeremy (tre5), (tre5peter on here) is me!
> 
> I switched to the Kinetiks for several reasons. Rudy in Vegas took the first plunge. I had tried them before and didn't like them at all. However, it was my fault. I ordered the wrong size. After Rudy put the 1800's in his car and everything worked out, I figured I would take a shot at them. I contacted Erik at Kinetik and he hooked me up with the same 1800's. I put them in the day before I left for the FFF show. I lifted the truck quite a few times over the weekend. They still seem brand new. Now that the crunch is over for my truck, I am going to start making the truck more street worthy. I will for sure let everyone know what I think of them. So far, I am really impressed.
> *


Hydroholics ARE CREATING AND TAKING THE HYDRO GAME TO A NEW LEVEL WITH THERE GREAT "EURO" TECHNICS, AND GREAT NEW PRODUCT'S. SINCE YOU JUST GOT "SPONSERD" I WOULD HOPE THAT YOU GIVE US AN HONEST OPINION ON THE BATTERIES BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL TRUST YOU ON THIS. THANX AND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK OVER THERE AT HYDROHOLICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

PM ME IF U CAN INSTALL THIS ON A MERSEDEZ WITH 20


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.kinetikaudio.com/hc1800.asp

These are the ones I put in my truck. The last car I did (rudy's 2008 Impala) is now running them and he loves them. He drives his car everyday. Like I said it will be a while before I know for sure, but as of right now I am impressed. We are looking forward to installing more of these Kinetiks in more cars to come. 

As far as being catered to hydraulic demands... The cranking amps and reserve life are perfect for hydraulic use. Browse that website... they make all the way up to a 2400 series battery. They also make a 16 volt battery which we may try out soon.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Do the Kinetiks require a special charger?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

The regular 12v Kinetics charge with the same charger you'd use on any other battery.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 18 2009, 12:01 AM~13311678
> *Do the Kinetiks require a special charger?
> *


NO, BUT THEY HAVE ALOT OF DIFFERENT STYLES. I WOULD STAY WITH THE DEEP CYCLE VERSION THOUGH


*Kinetik HC1400 - Kinetik 1500 Amp High Current Power Cell*Kinetik HC1400 - Kinetik 1500 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC1400 Power Cell. Most powerful cells for Honda or Mitsubishi OE replacement. Thin... $229.99 $199.99
Save: 13% off


* Kinetik HC1800 - Kinetik 1900 Amp High Current Power Cell*
Kinetik HC1800 - Kinetik 1900 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC1800 Power Cell. Full size powerhouse. Fits vehicles with larger battery boxes.... $259.99 

*Kinetik HC2000 - Kinetik 2250 Amp High Current Power Cell*Kinetik HC2000 - Kinetik 2250 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC2000 Power Cell. Unstoppable output and high reserve capacity to back it up! More... $279.99 


*Kinetik HC2400 - Kinetik 2600 Amp High Current Power Cell*Kinetik HC2400 - Kinetik 2600 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC2400 Power Cell. MOST POWERFUL audio cell anywhere, PERIOD! Used in the loudest... $335.99 $259.99
Save: 23% off


*Kinetik HC600 - Kinetik 850 Amp High Current Power Cell*
Kinetik HC600 - Kinetik 850 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC600 Power Cell. More powerful than 100 1 farad caps! Extreme power in a small... $149.99 $129.99
Save: 13% off


*Kinetik HC800 - Kinetik 950 Amp High Current Power Cell*Kinetik HC800 - Kinetik 950 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC800 Power Cell More powerful than 200 1 farad caps! Compact power that fits... $169.99 $139.99
Save: 18% off


*KINETIK KHC1200 (HC1200) 1200 Amp High Current Power Cell*KINETIK KHC1200 (HC1200) 1200 Amp High Current Power CellProduct Features: 100% Maintenance Free High Current Output Heavy Duty - Deep Cycle Fast... $189.99 
Sale: $176.69
Save: 7% off


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GOT MY CYLINDERS TODAY. HONESTLY, REALLY OUTDONE YOURSELF, AND SHATTERED MY EXPECTATIONS FOR A NEW COMPANY. I CAN SAY I HAVE BEEN BURNT GOING WITH NEW COMPANIES, OR NEW PRODUCTS. BUT THESE CYLINDERS ARE SICK. BEEFY AND REALLY PRODUCED WELL. LOVE THE FACT THAT THEY ARE SMOOTH FACED ON TOP, NO WORRIES OF WEAK WELDING. NEW PRODUCT. YOU GUYS GOT MY BIZNESS


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the words Big Dirty...and thank you for the business. I am glad that we exceeded your expectations.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DO YOU GUY'S HAVE A PHONE NUMBER? :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Mar 24 2009, 04:41 PM~13376001
> *Thanks for the words Big Dirty...and thank you for the business.  I am glad that we exceeded your expectations.
> *


I WILL BE PICKING UP MY BACK CYLINDERS AND ALSO THAT DUMP MANIFOLD AS LONG AS YALL SEND A WIRING DIAGRAM WITH IT...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2009, 03:00 PM~13376184
> *DO YOU GUY'S HAVE A PHONE NUMBER? :dunno:
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> PM Sent.
> [/quote :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2009, 03:16 PM~13376333
> *I WILL BE PICKING UP MY BACK CYLINDERS AND ALSO THAT DUMP MANIFOLD AS LONG AS YALL SEND A WIRING DIAGRAM WITH IT...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


No problem. Also, all the diagrams are available on www.hydroholics.net


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Mar 24 2009, 05:27 PM~13376445
> *No problem.  Also, all the diagrams are available on www.hydroholics.net
> *


SHIT I AM GONNA SEND YOU SOME REALLY NICE CARLINS AND HAVE YOU HOOK UP SOME SWITCHES FOR ME AND MAIL THEM BACK SO I CAN JUST HOOK IT UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 18 2009, 05:45 AM~13313381
> *NO, BUT THEY HAVE ALOT OF DIFFERENT STYLES.  I WOULD STAY WITH THE DEEP CYCLE VERSION THOUGH
> Kinetik HC1400 - Kinetik 1500 Amp High Current Power CellKinetik HC1400 - Kinetik 1500 Amp High Current Power Cell Kinetik HC1400 Power Cell. Most powerful cells for Honda or Mitsubishi OE replacement. Thin... $229.99  $199.99
> Save: 13% off
> ...



Actually they are not deep cycle batteries. They are completly unregulated. Meaning if you were do have enough draw to drain the battery with one hit of the switch, it would 100% drain the battery. Where as a normal battery (deep cycle or not) are regulated. Meaning the battery only also a certain amount of draw at a time. This is why they are so good for stereo stuff also. You will never have dimming lights when the bass hits. You can only imagine how well they work for the hydros!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I would put a NSB-125 up against any Kinetic any day!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13376588
> *SHIT I AM GONNA SEND YOU SOME REALLY NICE CARLINS AND HAVE YOU HOOK UP SOME SWITCHES FOR ME AND MAIL THEM BACK SO I CAN JUST HOOK IT UP.... :biggrin:
> *



you lazy bastard :rofl:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 24 2009, 08:10 PM~13378130
> *you lazy bastard :rofl:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Wiring switches sucks! (Hydroholics.net) has some great product that is machined to perfection... Love my extensions!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2009, 05:30 PM~13377632
> *I would put a NSB-125 up against any Kinetic any day!
> *



Maybe a stupid question, but what is a NSB-125?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 PM~13380687
> *Maybe a stupid question, but what is a NSB-125?
> *












12VDC, 125 Ah seal lead acid battery system with connectors and flame retardant case. 13.57"H x 6.8"W x 10.81"H 119lbs List	$757.50
ca 1300 cca 1700


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13381778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PEOPLE THAT THROW AROUND PRODUCTS LIKE THIS ARE JUST JACKING THEMSELVES OFF. I MEAN TOSS OUT A PRODUCT LIKE THIS THAT COST $757. I MEAN WHO ARE WE TRYING TO IMPRESS WITH THAT. THAT BATTERY IS IMPRATICAL FOR ALL USAGES PERIOD, MAYBE A NASCAR, BUT THAT IS ABOUT IT. I SAID IT FOR YOU TRE5PETER


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

:twak: X2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 25 2009, 04:38 AM~13382768
> *PEOPLE THAT THROW AROUND PRODUCTS LIKE THIS ARE JUST JACKING THEMSELVES OFF.  I MEAN TOSS OUT A PRODUCT LIKE THIS THAT COST $757.  I MEAN WHO ARE WE TRYING TO IMPRESS WITH THAT.  THAT BATTERY IS IMPRATICAL FOR ALL USAGES PERIOD, MAYBE A NASCAR, BUT THAT IS ABOUT IT.  I SAID IT FOR YOU TRE5PETER
> *



i run DEKA 1300 cca's personally, only 100 a piece i think...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 25 2009, 10:51 AM~13384071
> *i run DEKA 1300 cca's personally, only 100 a piece i think...
> *


THOSE ARE NICE


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am lost :dunno: 

A Kinetik 1800 retails for $275-$350 depending on where you get it from. Why are we comparing it to a $750 battery?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 25 2009, 04:11 PM~13386923
> *I am lost :dunno:
> 
> A Kinetik 1800 retails for $275-$350 depending on where you get it from. Why are we comparing it to a $750 battery?
> *


JUST SOMEONE TRYING TO SHOW THEY ARE KNOWLEDGEABLE. LITTLE DO THEY REALLY KNOW


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

doesnt gumby work for your guys? or you guys actually gumby witha different screen name. honset reply please.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 25 2009, 09:05 PM~13389967
> *doesnt gumby work for your guys? or you guys actually gumby witha  different screen name. honset reply please.
> *


SHIT I HOPE ONE OF THEM IS GUMBY, HE HAD SOME GREAT IDEALS, AND FOOLS HELLA HATED ON HIM


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

he got his ass put on blast. i know 1 of them is gumby undercover. they just dont wanna say anything because gumby is so hated on.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SHIT NOT BY ME, HE WAS HELLA COOL


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13390082
> *he got his ass put on blast. i know 1 of them is gumby undercover. they just dont wanna say anything because gumby is so hated on.
> *


Negative ghost rider


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Mar 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13390884
> *Negative ghost rider
> *


GUMBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:36 PM~13385567
> *THOSE ARE NICE
> *



they were fully charged last august, and last week i had to lift the cadi to move it, and it was like they are still new!! (the cadi has been sitting the whole time undriven)


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Gumby is/was a member of our car club in another state than us. I don't see him very often anymore.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

gumbys wit art of noize in az.

aint that rite?


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 25 2009, 10:36 PM~13391248
> *gumbys wit art of noize in az.
> 
> aint that rite?
> *


Why does it matter what CC he's in?

BTW, I personally know the 2 that founded this company, and I can honestly say neither one of them is Gumby.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure why this is relivant, but Gumby is a member of Art of Noize car club. He was originally in Arizona, but moved to Ohio about 3 years ago.

Hydroholics has two owners...Aaron (myself) and Derek. We are also in Art of Noize car club. So Gumby and us are only tied together as friends and members of Art of Noize car club. Hydroholics has no ties to Gumby.

If you doubt me please read "About Us" at Hydroholics.net and double check the names to our car club ArtofNoize.com.

That clarify things?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am not Gumby either, I am Jeremy.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Mar 25 2009, 09:55 PM~13392163
> *I am not Gumby either, I am Jeremy.
> *


I am Ron Burgandy?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Misspelling relevant Aaron? I expect so much better from you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIEZ


----------



## mgh1983 (May 7, 2006)

do you have anything for an 2004 passat ?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mgh1983_@Mar 29 2009, 09:05 PM~13427314
> *do you have anything for an 2004 passat ?
> *



We can make you something for a Passat. Here's one we did about a year ago before our product line was available (using prohopper).

Juiced Passat *click here*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thanks for the parts derrick, they arrived fast, and was really pleased with the quality of them, will be ordering more stuff from you soon, want to redo my setup in my TL
old setup:








new setup:????????? will have to wait to see


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13460832
> *thanks for the parts derrick, they arrived fast, and was really pleased with the quality of them, will be ordering more stuff from you soon, want to redo my setup in my TL
> old setup:
> 
> ...


When Bobby says he's redoing his setup, it's going to be something insane. I forgot how amazing the TL is - that car is a piece of show history.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 2 2009, 09:05 AM~13463085
> *When Bobby says he's redoing his setup, it's going to be something insane.  I forgot how amazing the TL is - that car is a piece of show history.
> *


Pics or STFU!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

How do you show pics of STFU?


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 2 2009, 06:56 AM~13463475
> *How do you show pics of STFU?
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Apr 2 2009, 07:54 AM~13463452
> *Pics or STFU!
> *


aint showing any pics untill its done, havent started redoing set up yet, working on other things, getting these 22s to fit, and then we will redo juice setup.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

i remember there was a black maxima in AON that was juiced. any info on how the rear cylinders were placed? i'm having trouble with mine through the full stroke they tend to want to bind. i have it setup as best as i think it would be without cutting out the strut towers, but any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shavedmax_@Apr 5 2009, 06:41 AM~13487367
> *i remember there was a black maxima in AON that was juiced. any info on how the rear cylinders were placed? i'm having trouble with mine through the full stroke they tend to want to bind. i have it setup as best as i think it would be without cutting out the strut towers, but any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> *


I believe he had heims on the lower shock mount with a donut bolted to the strut tower. Post pics of how yours it set up and we may have pointers to correct your problem.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

By any chance, are your cylinders compatible with seals from PH competition cylinders? 

I measured them with a tape (broke my calipers)
ID = 7/8" and OD = 1 & 1/8"


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 5 2009, 07:54 AM~13487600
> *I believe he had heims on the lower shock mount with a donut bolted to the strut tower. Post pics of how yours it set up and we may have pointers to correct your problem.
> *


the car sat for about 8 months outside as i finished my garage, so it doesnt look as clean as i would like to be showing people, but i would rather get advise at this point.4 pumps setup, first time hardlining, so the dumps dont sit perfect, but i'm happy with it.
the top strut mount on the body is probably at a 30 degree angle. if you look at picture 3 it shows where the factory axle mount is. i welded up the pivot ball over the factory 2 link location to give it added strength , i couldnt mount it over the axle because the angle was too great. i also couldnt mount the cylinder 90 degree vertical because it would be too far away from the 2 link, so i wouldnt have anywhere i would trust to weld it. the problem is when the axle travels up into the body it rotates the top of the cylinder. not alot, i welded up the strut mount at the middle of travel, to minimize the stress on the body and cylinder. but it does move and i dont want it to tear appart my unibody or bind and break a cylinder. 

anything you can think of to make it better, or if you think about 1/2 inch movement is ok(as far as it breaking a cylinder) would be appreciated. i dont have anyone around that can give me advise that deals mainly with euros


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

i wouldnt weld up the cylinder mounts. get some pipe that fits around the cylinder perfect, then use donuts up top as the upper mount, but dont weld the pipe to the donut. just cut the pipe to the length you need and with any angle that is needed. a heim joint would probably work better than the powerball also. but if you wanna keep the powerball mount it at an angle.

i think the heim in the stock shock mount location would probably work best tho and leave the upper mount unwelded...

get some hydroholics cylinders with the threaded sleeves. best cylinder ever made. can be adjusted to fit the car just right for maximum lift and drop without overextending the suspension.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Apr 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13490812
> *i wouldnt weld up the cylinder mounts. get some pipe that fits around the cylinder perfect, then use donuts up top as the upper mount, but dont weld the pipe to the donut. just cut the pipe to the length you need and with any angle that is needed. a heim joint would probably work better than the powerball also. but if you wanna keep the powerball mount it at an angle.
> 
> i think the heim in the stock shock mount location would probably work best tho and leave the upper mount unwelded...
> ...


Exactly. The cylinder should be able to pivot around in there and since you have it welded it's restricting that pivoting movement and causing binding.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Apr 5 2009, 04:36 PM~13490031
> *By any chance, are your cylinders compatible with seals from PH competition cylinders?
> 
> I measured them with a tape (broke my calipers)
> ...


No...ours are a different size.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 5 2009, 06:47 PM~13490958
> *Exactly.  The cylinder should be able to pivot around in there and since you have it welded it's restricting that pivoting movement and causing binding.
> *


i guess that's the answer i was looking for. the cylinder does pivot in the sleeve, and the cylinder is not binding when i cycle it through the stroke. it slides in so i can service or replace it.i have a mini cup welded in on the lower part of the sleeve so it would have some strength. but thats limiting the movement of the cylinder, so i'll cut that out and just let it rest on the sleeve. i could use cylinder extensers too, but it would have to be like 5 inches long.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shavedmax_@Apr 6 2009, 06:08 AM~13494336
> *i guess that's the answer i was looking for.  the cylinder does pivot in the sleeve, and the cylinder is not binding when i cycle it through the stroke. it slides in so i can service or replace it.i  have a mini cup welded in on the lower part of the sleeve so it would have some strength. but thats limiting the movement of the cylinder, so i'll cut that out and just let it rest on the sleeve. i could use cylinder extensers too, but it would have to be like 5 inches long.
> *


I have cylinder extensions that are 4" long. They go for $30/pair.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 6 2009, 07:03 AM~13494577
> *I have cylinder extensions that are 4" long.  They go for $30/pair.
> *


i'll take it appart today and see how long i actually need it to be. what do you normally do on the top of a mcphearson strut? i have 8's mounted to a cup, welded into the factory strut body. i really wanted to mount it to powerballs instead, but with 8's i would sit too high. i think i'm going to change it to your cylinders with the threaded sleeve so i can change the height easier, plus if i need to change the cylinder i wont have to make a new strut. would you suggest 6's with a powerball on top better?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shavedmax_@Apr 6 2009, 07:23 AM~13494686
> *i'll take it appart today and see how long i actually need it to be.  what do you normally do on the top of a mcphearson strut? i have 8's mounted to a cup, welded into the factory strut body. i really wanted to mount it to powerballs instead, but with 8's i would sit too high. i think i'm going to change it to your cylinders with the threaded sleeve so i can change the height easier, plus if i need to change the cylinder i wont have to make a new strut. would you suggest 6's with a powerball on top better?
> *


I'd keep the 8's if you can and just build an upper mount that's lifted a little bit through the tower. Kind of like this...

Or you could just do 6's which is the easy way.


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 6 2009, 07:56 AM~13494911
> *I'd keep the 8's if you can and just build an upper mount that's lifted a little bit through the tower.  Kind of like this...
> 
> Or you could just do 6's which is the easy way.
> ...


very nice! i for some reason i didnt think to cut through the top mount and weld it in place. i had thought to have the mount be on the top side, but didnt think that was too safe.

are those longer threaded sleeves? do you offer them longer than 4 inches?


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

what about the zerk fitting? is it covered on that settup? just wondering



> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Apr 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13494911
> *I'd keep the 8's if you can and just build an upper mount that's lifted a little bit through the tower.  Kind of like this...
> 
> Or you could just do 6's which is the easy way.
> ...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

does this set up work for any mcphearson strut set up?









[/quote]


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> does this set up work for any mcphearson strut set up?


[/quote]

thats what i asked for so i assume yes.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

thats what i asked for so i assume yes.
[/quote]
COOL I DIDNT READ UP :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR THIS SET-UP? JUST THE FRONT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 6 2009, 04:08 PM~13498030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it will cost you 2 adexs' lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 6 2009, 02:13 PM~13498065
> *it will cost you 2 adexs' lol
> *


LMFAO WHAT ARE THESE "ADEX" PIECES YOU SPEAK OF? LOLOL


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Actually, the setup pictured is for an '08 Impala. Each vehicle will be slightly different (ie. tube spacer length, upper mount bolt pattern, etc.)


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Apr 6 2009, 02:27 PM~13498209
> *Actually, the setup pictured is for an '08 Impala.  Each vehicle will be slightly different (ie. tube spacer length, upper mount bolt pattern, etc.)
> *


DAMN SO YOU WOULD NEED THE ACTUAL STRUT THERE TO FAB RIGHT


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn I really wish there was some kind of Gbody bolt on shit


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I built those for an 08 Chevy impala. The zerk fitting is not on in the pic because I had just finished painting them. It is still accessible. Yes every car is different. However, if you have a need for something like this I can make it for whatever car. All I would have to do is pickup a factory strut for your make, model, year to find out bolt patterns and sizes.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13499143
> *Damn I really wish there was some kind of Gbody bolt on shit
> *


JUST MAKE YOUR OWN DOGG. I AM GONNA TRY TO GET THINGS FINISHED THIS WEEKEND SO THAT EVERYONE CAN SEE HOW I AM SETTING THINGS UP


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

not everybody has the tools to build thier own, thats why I said that we can make a bolt in cylinder for just about any car. I just need a week to get a set done.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 7 2009, 11:15 AM~13505807
> *not everybody has the tools to build thier own, thats why I said that we can make a bolt in cylinder for just about any car. I just need a week to get a set done.
> *



you have catered to a wide selection by making what was once a "custom fit" to a "bolt in" application. i cant look at my wagon now with out thinking about that 1 pump manifold you guys got going on


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Apr 7 2009, 11:15 AM~13505807
> *not everybody has the tools to build thier own, thats why I said that we can make a bolt in cylinder for just about any car. I just need a week to get a set done.
> *


WELL I WAS MEANING MAKE IT WITH YOUR PRODUCT, CAUSE THOSE CYLINDERS ARE THE BOMB


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 7 2009, 12:28 PM~13507645
> *WELL I WAS MEANING MAKE IT WITH YOUR PRODUCT, CAUSE THOSE CYLINDERS ARE THE BOMB
> *


so true


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I heard that accumax solenoids are $8 a piece.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Another order being shipped out to another happy customer...thank you everyone for your business!


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR CHANGING THE GAME


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 7 2009, 08:54 AM~13505563
> *JUST MAKE YOUR OWN DOGG.  I AM GONNA TRY TO GET THINGS FINISHED THIS WEEKEND SO THAT EVERYONE CAN SEE HOW I AM SETTING THINGS UP
> *


How's it going G? Did you get it done?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 24 2009, 10:09 AM~13676191
> *How's it going G?  Did you get it done?
> *


OKAY HERE IS HOW I AM DOING MY CYLINDERS. THE WHOLE CONCEPT IS THAT I DO NOT HAVE TO CUT INTO MY CONTROL ARM POCKET. FOR BOMBS THAT IS IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT ALWAYS TAKES SOME SHAVING DOWN OF PARTS. PLUS I AM RUNNING A 6" CYLINDER, BUT BECAUSE I AM SETTING IT UP LIKE THIS, I GET THE PUSHING LENGTH OF THE CYLINDER AND THE LENGTH OF THE POWERBALL. SO INSTEAD OF A 6", I HAVE A ACTUAL 8" LENGTH. THIS DESIGN IS IMPORTANT IN THE BACK ALSO BECAUSE YOU ONLY HAVE SO MUCH ROOM IN THE BACK FOR BATTERIES. AND WITH THIS DESIGN, AND A PROPERLY ALIGNED BRIDGE, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO CUTT INTO YOUR BACK DECK FOR CYLINDERS. MAYBE A BULKHEAD TERMINAL BETWEEN THE BRIDGE AND THE BACK DECK, BUT THAT IS IT, NO MORE RUBBING, NONE OF THAT. AND INSTEAD OF USING 12" CYLINDERS. YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH 10" CYLINDERS, LESS FLUID TO FILL THE CYLINDER. 


THIS IS WHAT I AM GOING TO BE DOING WITH HYDROLOCS PRODUCTS. THIS IS A THREAD CYLINDER, WITH SLEEVE WITH 1/4 PLATE WELDED TO THE SLEAVE. (JUST THERE MOCK UP)










HERE IS THE DEEP CUT. WE ARE GOING TO NOTCH THE DEEP CUP TO ALLOW THE FITTINGS AND HOSE TO CONNNECT. THEN WELD IT DOWN TO THE 1/4 PLATE WE HAVE FOR THE BASE.










I JUST MOCKED THIS UP TO KINDA GIVE PEOPLE AN EXAMPLE OF HOW IT WORKS. OF COURSE THE 1/4 ROUND PLATE WILL FIT THE DIAMETER OF THE DEEP CUP. BUT THEN IT WILL GRADE 8 BOLTED DOWN, SO THAT IF WE NEED TO REMOVE THE CYLINDER, WE CAN JUST UNBOLT AND TAKE THE CYLINDER DOWN.









SORTA A SIDE VIEW OF THE CYLINDER.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I need a price for a pair of accumulators and a price for fittings and 20 foot hoses.......or a number I can reach someone at. Thanks


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

Below is a our complete price list. Accumulators are $90 each and the boss o-ring fitting is $5.00 ea. Derek and I both have day jobs (this is a part time gig) so that is why we don't advertise a phone number. Best way to get in touch is through email. [email protected]. Either Derek or I will get back to you right away. Regarding the hoses, I gotta figure that one out, but we make our own hoses so shouldn't be a problem.

http://www.hydroholics.net/complete-price-list.html

Thanks.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 28 2009, 08:41 PM~13720084
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice purchase!

What are you putting those on?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Apr 28 2009, 08:24 PM~13720505
> *Nice purchase!
> 
> What are you putting those on?
> *


1950 DODGE MEADOWBROOK


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 29 2009, 03:06 PM~13730952
> *1950 DODGE MEADOWBROOK
> *



big sexy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FROM PAGE 6...... :dunno:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Feb 9 2009, 07:22 AM~12949384
> *SCAIRED?
> 
> Sneak peak of our shirts...
> ...


That's going to be a cool shirt bro...


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 11 2009, 11:25 PM~13859989
> *That's going to be a cool shirt bro...
> *


I have one. It is pretty cool!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

2X ANYONE, YALL EVER GET BIGGER SHIRT SIZES


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

OFF TOPIC :Slammedniss (SLINKY) was in a motorcycle accident near Cottonwood Az , he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down he is having surgery today at John C Lincoln hospital here in PHX . Please keep him in your prayers


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14062350
> *OFF TOPIC :Slammedniss  (SLINKY) was in a motorcycle accident near Cottonwood Az , he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down he is having surgery today at John C Lincoln hospital here in PHX . Please keep him in your prayers
> *


DAMN HOPE THE BEST. GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 1 2009, 12:03 PM~14062350
> *OFF TOPIC :Slammedniss  (SLINKY) was in a motorcycle accident near Cottonwood Az , he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down he is having surgery today at John C Lincoln hospital here in PHX . Please keep him in your prayers
> *


Are you kidding me? OMG...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 1 2009, 12:03 PM~14062350
> *OFF TOPIC :Slammedniss  (SLINKY) was in a motorcycle accident near Cottonwood Az , he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down he is having surgery today at John C Lincoln hospital here in PHX . Please keep him in your prayers
> *


Wow! Thats sad to hear! I met him once and he is a cool guy! I'll keep him my prayers


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jun 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14062674
> *Are you kidding me?  OMG...
> *


I got the text from Peanut Butter earlier and i posted the above message


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

dbl post


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14062350
> *OFF TOPIC :Slammedniss  (SLINKY) was in a motorcycle accident near Cottonwood Az , he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down he is having surgery today at John C Lincoln hospital here in PHX . Please keep him in your prayers
> *


wow holy shit.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Good job on all the company mentians in the new minitruckin mag.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I am wondering...seems like you guys are mounting alot of your trunk setups directly bolted to the trunk sheet metal... how strong is that... in the past i have always went thru the trunk to the subframe... but am doing a 24v setup now and wonder if it will hold the weight... also do your honda cups fit 2001 acura cl type s..or are they just universal??


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

We technically don't mount our pumps directly to sheet metal, we have racks made on all of our inatalled setups, however I have mounted them to the factory sheetmetal with 24V and didn't have problems. 

Yes, our cups do fit in a 2001 CL.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jun 21 2009, 09:32 PM~14258376
> *We technically don't mount our pumps directly to sheet metal, we have racks made on all of our inatalled setups, however I have mounted them to the factory sheetmetal with 24V and didn't have problems.
> 
> Yes, our cups do fit in a 2001 CL.
> *



haha...thats what i meant...do you bolt your racks to the trunk or weld em on thru the trunk... I will be ordering some brackets and cups very soon 

do you sell sleeves and shock tower mounts that fit PH comp cylinders??


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

do you sell sleeves and shock tower mounts that fit PH comp cylinders??
[/quote]

No, our products do not fit prohopper stuff (the cups and brackets will still work though).


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

are you phx local... can i pickup???


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We are local. I can cut you sleeves to fit prohopper cylinders. They will not be threaded, but will fit very tight. I have some of the tube that I used to use before we started hydroholics. You will need to know exactly how long you want them since they are not threaded. The honda cups will fit an acura, since they are the same suspension. I also have some shock tower mounts that are the correct size for prohopper cylinders left over as well. You will need to drill the bolt holes in them that match up to your car.
Let me know.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

i will take the lot....i can cut the tube myself.... got chop saw... band saw ect... have done struts before.... just no access to materials easy right now... if you have left overs sweet... i need enough crap to do 1 acura...lol let me know $$$


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WTF RU WORKING ON NOW ?????????????????????????? SHIT I MIGHT HAVE TO GO TO ARIZONA AGAIN.. MAYBE ILL TRAILER THE LS ELCO OUT THERE...LOL JK


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

acura cl... with a lil hydroholic/ph tag team luv going down in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

It's been quiet in here.

Still going to produce the "reverse port" blocks?

Any other new products currently in development?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I have them made...I'll take pics of them this week. Quiet for now...but we have a lot brewing..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good guys to deal with. Thanks for the good deal on the Kinetiks fellas. 

Keep up the fresh approach to riding low.


----------

